#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  يوميات عضو مفروس

## zizoYAzizo

يوميات عضو مفروس

أعضاء المنتدى الكرام المفروسين والمفروسات
الموضوع ده هيكون دعوه لفك ( الفرسة ) او ( الغل الداخلى ) من أي حاجه و كل حاجة فى الحياة العامة او المنتدى أو محيط العمل 

ياعني لو كنت مفروس و الي جواك مكبوس  تعالى قوله وهدى النفوس
يمكن مسئول يشوف كلامك ويعدل المقلوب لجل أحلامك

مشاكلنا كتير وزعلنا اكتر 
يمكن لما نطلع الى جوانا نهدى شويه وتكون زى رساله لمن يهمه الامر

و إذا كنت شايف حل لفرستك قوله وتبقي دي فرصتك 


[frame="1 50"]
اعداد
Amira alaa 
 :f: 
zizo_ya _zizo[/frame]

----------


## تمرحنة

الموضوع جميل .........بس انا دلوقتى مفروسه عشان؟؟؟
انا نسيه انا مفروسه من ايه........ههههههههه
شكرا يااااااازيزو

----------


## زهرة الرقيقة

مش مفروسة الحمدلله
لما اتفرس ابقى اجي اقول
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## Amira

*



			
				الموضوع جميل .........بس انا دلوقتى مفروسه عشان؟؟؟
انا نسيه انا مفروسه من ايه........ههههههههه
شكرا يااااااازيزو
			
		

اهه فعلا دي حاجة تفرس جدااا يا تمر  
بس تابعي معانا علشان تشوفي الي فارسنا و ساعتها يمكن تفتكري ايه الي فارسك 
نورتي يا جميل  





			
				مش مفروسة الحمدلله
لما اتفرس ابقى اجي اقول
شكرا على الموضوع
			
		

طيب الحمد لله - بس يا بختك يا زهرة 
مش هاقولك بقي ياريت تتفرسي علشان نشوفك معانا تاني في الموضوع لأنه موضوع للمفروسين 
نورتي يا جميل *

----------


## mido elmasry

والله والله..
أنا مفروس عشان ها قابل زمايلى الصبح ومش عارف ألبس أيه..
ياريت حد من المسئولين الكبار يشوفلى حل..



طبعا مش ده اللى فرسنى أنا بس كنت بحجز مكان معاكوا فى المفرسه..

----------


## قلب مصر

شوفوا دا انتوا جتولى من السما

انا مفروسة وعلى آخرى وطالع عينى

شكرا ليكوا علشان هعرف افرج عن فرستى شوية معاكم قبل ما اطق

وإليكم اولى الفرسات




وانتظرونى شكلى هابقى زبونة مستديمة فى الموضوع دا

شكرا يا اميرة شكرا يا زيزو

----------


## dodoo_oo

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قلب مصر والله من حقققققققققك تتفرسى
بس انا حاليا مش عندى حلول للفرسة دى 
طيب ماتقولى خيارات :1:  
عموما انشاء الله حاكون معاكوا مستديمة برضة اصلى بحب اساعد المفروسيييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## boukybouky

*يا صباح الفرسة عليكم جميعاً

انا بقي مفروسة علشان الناس مش بقت بتميز في الكلام ..

بقي كل واحد بيقول اي حاجة و مش مهم الكلام بتاعة ده بيضايق و الا بيجرح 

و الا بيعمل ايه اصلاً في المتلقي و الغريب انك لو واجهت اللي بيتكلم يقولك 

ديه طبيعتي يعني عايزني اكدب و الا أنافق حاجة بجد بقت تزهق و تفرس 

جايلك أكيد تاني إن شاء الله ..اصل اللي يفرس كتييييييييييييير

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## Amira

يظهر يا احمد ماحدش مفروس غيرنا و لا أيه ؟  
عموما انا مش مفروسة بس انا هاطق كمان من موضوع الزيادة المجنونة في 
اسعار المواصلات و المشوار الي كان الواحد بيعملو 1 ج بقي يتعمل 5 ج "هو المرتب فيه كام 5ج" 

و كله بيتحجج بزيادة البنزين و كله واخدها سبب يزود في الأسعار – و ياريت حتي الزيادة الطبيعية لأ دا بنسبة 30% و بعض المواصلات بنسبة 50% - ياعني حتي الزيادات مش منطقية 

علي قولك مافيش مواصلة فيكي يا مصر ماغليتش لأ وايه ماشاء الله زادت ربع جنيه و "بريزة" بريزة ايه انا عايزة أفهم ياعني 
لأ ولا أسلوب فى التعامل ما بين الراكب و السائق   
"الراكب: ابعت بريزة ورا يا اسطي" السائق : ماعيش فكة هات بريزة و خد ربع جنيه" 
ياعني حوار يكسف غير انه يفرس و فى الاخر يبقي الواحد حيران بين المطالبه بحقه و  مابين الكسوف وقله الزوق 

لأ و المصيبة أن كمان مترو الأنفاق بقي بجنيه " طيب هو مترو الأنفاق بيمشي بالكهرباء بردو و لا كمان بقي بيمشي بالبنزين !!!!!! " يزيد سعر تذكرته بمناسبة ايه ؟؟؟؟ و لا جايز احنا الي مابنفهمش و تكون محطات توليد الكهرباء بتشتغل  بالبنزين. و يكون دا السبب الي المفروض نقبله و نقتنع بيه !!!! 

و لما الواحد يسأل ليه يا جماعة الزيادة – يكون الرد " انت مش عايش في الدنيا دا البنزين غلي " 

لأ و الي يضحك ان في الأول كان البنزين بس هو ال غلي و تبقي راكبة مع سواق ميكروباص و يبقي الواحد في نخاشيشه ريحة الجاز و يقولك البنزين زاد و عربيته ماشية بالسولار !!!!! و تقريبا لما حسو ان الناس بدأت تفرق بين البنزين و السولار – فالحمد لله غلو السولار علشان ماحدش يبقي له حجة و يبقي الغلا علي كله 

خلاص احنا نقدم اقتراح ان الواحد يركب المواصلة و معاه جركن البنزين بتاعه– و تبقي الأجرة " جنيه و ببريزة  بنزين" و كله علي حسب فرق الغلو و ساعتها احنا الي نسأل السواق – هاتخد البنزين في كيس و لا معاك كوباية" 

او أقتراح تاني : أنهم يوفرو داخل الأتوبيسات و الميني باصات كنتين – علشان الي له باقي ياخد بيه لبان او مشط كبريت و لو لب و سوداني يبقي أحسن– خلي الواحد يتسلي علي ما يوصل 

و الي يفرس بالزيادة انه كل حاجة بتزيد و تغلي بسب البنزين و المرتبات محلك سر لا بتزيد و لا بتغلي "ربنا يجعلنا من بركات غلو البنزين" 

[frame="1 60"]رسالة إلي من يهمه الأمر 

إذا كان الواقع يفرض هذا الغلاء والزيادات – فبرجاء مراعاة النسبة و التناسب 
ياعني علي سبيل المثال مايبقاش الواحد مرتبه 300ج و يصرف منهم 100ج علي مواصلاته ذهاب و عودة من العمل فقط – ياعني بعد الظهر يقعد في بيتهم و لا يخرج و لا يخرج عياله حفاظا علي الـ 200 ج لفتح البيبت حتي نهاية الشهر [/frame]

----------


## M!RAMAR

موضوعك فعلا لذيذ جدا
بس هو انتوا ناقصين فرسه عشان تسمعوا فرستنا؟ هههههههه(حط همى على همك..........)هههههه

انا عن نفسى وعد كل ماهتفرس من حاجه مش هلاقى غيركم اطلع فيه الفرسه :1:  
انا بهزر....بس بجد موضوع جديد.
انا بقه هحكيلكم على حاجه من ضمن الحاجات اللى تفرس فى زمانا ده وهو موقف من كتر الغيظ هتضحكوا عليه...
هو حصل لواحده صاحبتى
كانت فى سينما ففى هناك واحد بيمر بيبيع كانزات وحاجات كتير فهى ياعينى اشترت كانز طبعا عارفين طالبه فى الجامعه بتقتصد بأى طريقه  ::stpd::   مجبتش عصاير للتوفير.....
المهم بعد شويه جالها المتر ده تانى وقالها الحساب يافندم بس مقالش ليها كام اكيد فاكرها مواظبه على السينما وعارفه
فطلعت 5 جنيه قالت ده كبيره قوى يوم مانقول ياسياحه فيها ههههههههههه
المهم فضل واقف جمبها فقالتله خير فى حاجه 
رد وقالها :
ناقص 20 جنيه من الحساب يافندم ههههههههههه
وهى اللى كانت فاكره ان الكانز اللى بره 2,5 كبيره جوه 5 جنيه ههههههههه
بتقول بقه وهى دمها محروق انها كان شكلها وحش قوى بين الناس اللى هناك ::'(:   لان لولا ان اختها كانت معاها كانت راحت القسم لان مكنش باقى معاها فلوس....
شوفتوا بقه الفرسه اللى بحق يعنى تدفعى سينما كام جنيه برره عشان هيدفعواكم جوه 
ههههههه وعلى رأى المثل (من برره هالله هالله ومن جوه يعلم الله)
بس ازعجتكم بفرسه صاحبتى :1:  

سلام
مــــــــــــــميراـــــــــــــار

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> والله والله..
> أنا مفروس عشان ها قابل زمايلى الصبح ومش عارف ألبس أيه..
> ياريت حد من المسئولين الكبار يشوفلى حل..
> 
> 
> 
> طبعا مش ده اللى فرسنى أنا بس كنت بحجز مكان معاكوا فى المفرسه..


ليك عليا بكره ابعتلك بدله تروح بيها لصحابك ولا تزعل روحك ولا تشيل فى نفسيتك بس حقيقى فرسه مكنتش مستاهله كل الحلفان ده  :y:  
منور الموضوع فى انتظار اى حاجه حارقه دمك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شوفوا دا انتوا جتولى من السما
> 
> انا مفروسة وعلى آخرى وطالع عينى
> 
> شكرا ليكوا علشان هعرف افرج عن فرستى شوية معاكم قبل ما اطق
> 
> وإليكم اولى الفرسات
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يام يوسف وانا مقدر فرستك واهى دى مشكله فعلا هتطرح بردو للنقاش بجد ونشوف لى مدى هيوصل التعليم كله 
تسلم ايدك ومنورانا  :f:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أميرة .... زيزو

الموضوع فعلا جميل جدأ أحييكوا عليه  :y:   :good:  
وبصراحة الواحد مفروس قوى من حاجات كتير فى البلد دى ومش عارفه أقول ايه ولا ايه
بس الفرسة اللى بتلح عليا دلوقتى انى كل ما بيقترب دخول المدارس وبشوف المحلات نزلت الازياء المدرسية والشنط وخلافه ...  بشعر بكأبة شديدة
ومش عارفه هو أنا اللى كده ولا فى حد بيشاركنى المشاعر دى

----------


## Amira

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قلب مصر والله من حقققققققققك تتفرسى
> بس انا حاليا مش عندى حلول للفرسة دى 
> طيب ماتقولى خيارات 
> عموما انشاء الله حاكون معاكوا مستديمة برضة اصلى بحب اساعد المفروسيييييييييييييييييييين


*شكرا يا دودو علي محاولة المساعدة  

و لو عندك حاجة فارساكي ياريت تشاركي بيها 

شكرا علي المشاركة يا جميل *

----------


## Amira

> *يا صباح الفرسة عليكم جميعاً
> 
> انا بقي مفروسة علشان الناس مش بقت بتميز في الكلام ..
> 
> بقي كل واحد بيقول اي حاجة و مش مهم الكلام بتاعة ده بيضايق و الا بيجرح 
> 
> و الا بيعمل ايه اصلاً في المتلقي و الغريب انك لو واجهت اللي بيتكلم يقولك 
> 
> ديه طبيعتي يعني عايزني اكدب و الا أنافق حاجة بجد بقت تزهق و تفرس 
> ...


*دا صباح و مساء الفرسة موجودة يا بوكي 

بس يا حبيبتي و لا تتفرسي و لا تحرقي دمك أبدا أبدا  

 اي حاجة فرساكي تعالي قوليها هنا  

و بالنسبة للفارسة الي قولتيها " أنا شايفة انه المتكلم يحتفظ بكلامه لنفسه مادام مريحه و مقتنع بيه و مش مستعد يغيره  " و اهو يريح المتلقي معاه  

سعدنا كثيرا كثيرا بتواجدك و مشاركتك لفرستنا يا رورو*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوعك فعلا لذيذ جدا
> بس هو انتوا ناقصين فرسه عشان تسمعوا فرستنا؟ هههههههه(حط همى على همك..........)هههههه
> 
> انا عن نفسى وعد كل ماهتفرس من حاجه مش هلاقى غيركم اطلع فيه الفرسه 
> انا بهزر....بس بجد موضوع جديد.
> انا بقه هحكيلكم على حاجه من ضمن الحاجات اللى تفرس فى زمانا ده وهو موقف من كتر الغيظ هتضحكوا عليه...
> هو حصل لواحده صاحبتى
> كانت فى سينما ففى هناك واحد بيمر بيبيع كانزات وحاجات كتير فهى ياعينى اشترت كانز طبعا عارفين طالبه فى الجامعه بتقتصد بأى طريقه   مجبتش عصاير للتوفير.....
> المهم بعد شويه جالها المتر ده تانى وقالها الحساب يافندم بس مقالش ليها كام اكيد فاكرها مواظبه على السينما وعارفه
> ...


اولا خدى راحتك بس الاول وتعالى قولى الى فارسك وربنا معانا كلنا بقى  :2:  

بس انا عايز اعرف دى سينما ايه دى علشان مش ناوى اعتبها خالص  ::hop::   امال لو اتهورت واخدت منه علبه بوب كورن هيدهانى بكام  ::'(:   ربنا يعينك ويوقعش قصادك بتوع كانزات لانتى ولا صحابك ياميرامار  ::stpd::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أميرة .... زيزو
> 
> الموضوع فعلا جميل جدأ أحييكوا عليه   
> وبصراحة الواحد مفروس قوى من حاجات كتير فى البلد دى ومش عارفه أقول ايه ولا ايه
> بس الفرسة اللى بتلح عليا دلوقتى انى كل ما بيقترب دخول المدارس وبشوف المحلات نزلت الازياء المدرسية والشنط وخلافه ...  بشعر بكأبة شديدة
> ومش عارفه هو أنا اللى كده ولا فى حد بيشاركنى المشاعر دى



احلى كلمه اولا الموضوع نور بتواجدك وحضورك الجميل ده ربنا يعينك يارب ومعلش ماهى بتبتدى من اول هدوم المدرسه وبعديها طلبات المدرسين من كتب وخلافه انا الى بيزعلنى وبيفرسنى فعلا انى الاقى واحد لسه فى ابتدائى وشايل شنطه مدرسه اتقل منه بيصعبو عليا فعلا العيال فى المدارس 

شكرا لحضورك الجميل وربنا ميجيب فرسه  :f:

----------


## summar

....انا عايزة اعرف القواعد اللى بتحطو الترشيحات على اساسها


وادونى امثلة لموضوعات واخدين عليها ترشيح


انا مثلا..عندى 2...واحد على شعر من دماغى...والتانى معرفشش ليه


اتمنى تشاركونى

----------


## sameh atiya

الموضوع جميل قوى يا زيزو وانا بقى بحجز مكان ليا معاكم
لانى بتفرس كتير قوى واهوا الاقى حد احكيله شويه
بدل ما اكلم نفسى
شكرا على الموضوع يا زيزو

----------


## nariman

مساء الخير يا جماعه
ياسلام الموضوع ده جاى فى وقته يا زيزو..........شوفوا بقى الفرسه بتاعتى
النتيجه لسه طالعه فى الكليه بس مفاجأه النتيجه مكنتش لوحدها المفاجأه الأكبر ان النفوس اتغيرت بسرعه لم أكن أتوقعها 
يعنى مثلا أنا نجحت وناس كتير نجحت وبرضه فيه ناس سقطت وناس داخله دور تانى....كل ده عادى
انما اللى مش عادى ان المعامله تتغير والناس اللى كانوا أصحاب أربع سنين ...خلاص نفضوا لبعض وبالذات لو حد فيهم وقع السنه دى...يعنى كل ده كان مصلحه طبعا مش الكل بقى كده لكن المعظم .......
ايه رأيكم .......أربع سنين مصلحه...

----------


## مصطفى نبيل

مششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررر                           [IMG]E:\New Folder\صور عائلية\صور منة[/IMG]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*زيزو عايز تتفرس بجد اليك الرابط ادخل و قولي اتفرست و لا لأشكرا لك علي الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## dodoo_oo

ناريمان هيه فعلا حاجة تفرس بس الى يفرس اكتر انتى يا قمر
معقول اربببببببببببع سنين ماعرفتيش بتوع مصلحتهم ولا لاااااااااااااااااااااااا 
عادى بتحصل فى احسن العائلاااااااااااااات 

والرابط يا بن طيبة يفرس يفرس يفرس تلاتة يفرس

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ....انا عايزة اعرف القواعد اللى بتحطو الترشيحات على اساسها
> 
> 
> وادونى امثلة لموضوعات واخدين عليها ترشيح
> 
> 
> انا مثلا..عندى 2...واحد على شعر من دماغى...والتانى معرفشش ليه
> 
> 
> اتمنى تشاركونى


ازيك معانا الاول يايسرا 

انا بس عايز افهم قصدك على التقيمات والترشيحات للمواضيع والله الامر ده بقى خاص بالمشرفين لان كان الاول مفتوح للاعضاء كنتى تلاقى بقى واحد قايم فايق الصبح وقايم مبسوط تلاقيه راح مقيم المنتدى كله محبه هههههههههه وتلاقى التانى قايم من النوم قرفان تلاقيه راح مقيم المنتدى كله بالسالب ويقلك افترا فالموضوع اتوقف على المشرفين بس وانه يقيم العضو لان بردو بنفترض انه بيكون شايل امانه الاشراف كامله وبيكون عادل فى حكمه شويه 
بخصوص مواضيعك انتى اتقيمتى عليهم بالايججاب ولا بالسلب لو بالايجاب يبقى شى كويس والمشرف الى قيمك على المواضيع عاجبه الموضوع لكن لو قيمك بالسلب ليكى حق طبعا تيجى وتقولى انا اتقيمت بالسلب ليه ومين الى قيم كمان لو مكنش كاتب اسمه ولو ليكى حق ان شاء الله هتاخديه 

شكرا لحضورك ولا تفرسى وتزعلى نفسك  :good:

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جميل جدا ... وخصوصا ان اللى يفرس بقى كتير اوى اليومين دول
بس النهاردة لسه ما اتفرستش واليومين دول ما بنزلش كتير
استنونى فى الدراسة اكيد هملالكم الموضوع دة
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
وربنا يعين كل اللى مفروسين.....

----------


## osha

جيت ابص على طابور الفرسة وقلت اشمعنى انا يعني 
انا بقى مفروسة من مليون حاجة 
بس حاقول النهارده حاجة عشان ادي غيري فرصة يتفقع 

رحت من فترة جهاز مدينة (....) عشان ادخال عداد نور 
المهم قالوا لازم توقيع المهندس (....) قلت ياسلام بس كده 
رحت للمهندس قلت فين المهندس قالوا المهندس في دورة تدريبية !!!
طيب فين القائم بالعمل في غيابه عشان المقايسة والتوقيع 
قالوا هو بس اللي يقدر يعمل كده!!
قلت طيب فين رئيسه يا جماعة انا وقتي ضيق ومسافرة 
قالوا رئيسه معاه في الدورة التدريبية!!
طيب حيقعد كتير 
قالوا ييجي نص ساعة ساعتين ونص كده 
قلت اقعد شوية في المكتب في التكييف عشان الجو كان حر وطبعا مشوار لغاية العربية احتمال افطس فيه خاصة بعد فرسة الدورة التدريبية للمهندس ورئيسه 
كان فيه ياحرام 2 عملاء كمان عاوزين نفس المهندس وقد حدث الاتي:
أتت موظفة كأنها من مولودات مستشفى البيروقراطية في عام الروتين القومي الاشتراكي الوطني الوحدوي
وسألت ايه يا جماعة في ايه قاعدين ليه كده 
رد عليها أحدهم في تهذيب شديد: مستنين كلنا المهندس (...) عشان مقايسة الكهرباء
قالت بس هو الحكيكة (الحقيقة يعني) حيتأخر  تيب (طيب ) أي خدمة أقدر أعملها 
فابتهج وجه العميل وقال والله هو كان طالع معانا النهارده عشان مقايسة الكهرباء
فامتعض وجهها حتى لاستحال الى اللون الفحلقي الشهير وقالت 
ايه دا ايه دا ازاي الكلام الفارغ دا يا استاذ انت 
النهارده الحد واصلا مافيش حد بيطلع معاينة يوم الاحد 
فرد أخينا في تهذيب على وشك ان يكون بكاء 
ايه دا يعني كان بيهرج امبارح لما قال لنا نجي له الساعة 12 الظهر (يحمد ربنا انه ماكانش على كوبري قصر النيل) وحضرته يروح دورة وكمان مافيش معاينة الحد
فردت اختنا سليلة البيروقراطية في لهجة مغرقة في الروتين الحكومي
ايه بيهرج دي يا استاذ انت نسيت روحك والا ايه لالالالالا انا لا أسمح 
حاول أن يتحدث اليها بهدوء مفهما اياها الوضع والمأساة فقامت برجعه ونهره قائلة: معلش يا أستاذ اصلنا جايين نهرج هنا مش نشتغل
الحقيقة 
الراجل قام شتمها عيني عينك والان فقط فهمت يعني ايه التعدي على موظف أثناء تأدية وظيفته والسبب وراء ذلك
المهم انها قامت تبكي لمديرها - الذي كان لحسن الحظ ليس في دورة تدريبية حيث لا احتياج لها لوقف احوال الناس اكثر من كده
المدير وقف لهم الدنيا والمعاينة والمقايسة ولا عزاء للمدن والتجمعات العمرانية الجديدة 
مين اتفرس معايا يا ولاد؟
يتبع

----------


## MOON LOVE

موضوع هايل جدا والله ياشباب انا بقى مفروسه من الدنيا كلها كل الدنيا نفسى امسكها واولع فيها بجاز . قعدنا كتير ندرس ومصاريف مدرسه ولبس مدرسه وموصلات ومدرسين وفى الاخر قعدين عطلين بذمتكم مش حاجه تفرس  ::'(:  دى بس حاجه صغيره  على الماشى من الى فرسانى من الدنيا بعدين اقلوكم على الباقى علشان عايزه انام دلوقتى تصبحو على خير ولو ملقتونيش تانى اعرفه انى طقيت من كتر فرسيتى  ::'(:  بااااااااااااى يا حلوين :y:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الموضوع جميل قوى يا زيزو وانا بقى بحجز مكان ليا معاكم
> لانى بتفرس كتير قوى واهوا الاقى حد احكيله شويه
> بدل ما اكلم نفسى
> شكرا على الموضوع يا زيزو


شكرا ياسامح واهلا بيك معانا فى انتظارك فى الموضوع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مساء الخير يا جماعه
> ياسلام الموضوع ده جاى فى وقته يا زيزو..........شوفوا بقى الفرسه بتاعتى
> النتيجه لسه طالعه فى الكليه بس مفاجأه النتيجه مكنتش لوحدها المفاجأه الأكبر ان النفوس اتغيرت بسرعه لم أكن أتوقعها 
> يعنى مثلا أنا نجحت وناس كتير نجحت وبرضه فيه ناس سقطت وناس داخله دور تانى....كل ده عادى
> انما اللى مش عادى ان المعامله تتغير والناس اللى كانوا أصحاب أربع سنين ...خلاص نفضوا لبعض وبالذات لو حد فيهم وقع السنه دى...يعنى كل ده كان مصلحه طبعا مش الكل بقى كده لكن المعظم .......
> ايه رأيكم .......أربع سنين مصلحه...



اهلا ببيكى ناريمان والله الفكره فكره اميره وبصراحه فيه حاجات كتير فرسانا قلنا نحطها هنا كانت اولها موضوع الموصلات ومعلش على فرستك دى بس هيا دى الكليات عامة بتلاقى الى بيقرب منك علشان خاطر المصلحه فقط وليس اكتر ولا اقل وممكن بفضل معاكى العمر كله علشان خاطر المصلحه مش اربع سنين بس 
ربنا يستر علينا ويكرمك ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> مششششششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررر                           [IMG]E:\New Folder\صور عائلية\صور منة[/IMG]


اهلا بيك معانا مصطفى وان شاء الله تنبسط معانا باذن الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *زيزو عايز تتفرس بجد اليك الرابط ادخل و قولي اتفرست و لا لأشكرا لك علي الموضوع الجميل*



الله يكمرك على حرقه الدم دى بس تقول ايه فى الى بيجيله فاتوره التليفون 9.000 جنيه ويقلك مالكش حق تشتكى غير لما تدفع الاول ؟؟؟

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## n3na3aah

موضوع جمييل يا زيزو و يا اميره و فعلا موضوع البنزين ده ينرفز الكل لان كل المواصلات مش بس غلت علشات تغطي مصاريف البنزين الزياده لا ديه بتغطي و قالت تكسب حبه كمان يا عيني بجد علي المواظفيين لا و مي كمان المواصلات بس الي غلت ده كله كله غلي حته الاكل غلي قال ايه علشان بنزين النقل غلي فا يجيبو الزياده برضه من المواطن في تغليه اسعار الاكل يعني من الاخر الي بيستخدمو البنزين نفسم مضرووش دول كسبو و المتضرر الوحيد هوه المواطن الغلبان الي في الاخر كل حاجه بتيجي عليه ياله ربنا يسامحهم بقى و لسه ياما حنشووف

----------


## ميمو المصرى

متغاظ ومفروس وحموت علشان البلد دى مش لاقيه الراجل اللى يقول لا

----------


## الدهشورى

السلام عليكم 
 جرى اية    يامفروسين
 انتو منا منكادين
  وعلى الحب مش قادرين
  حرام عليكم   دا  احنا  مساكين  
     ولعيونكم   واللة مشتاقين  
    بقلوبكم حلفنا الف     يميييين 
   وعلى القهر مش هنكون ساكتين  
  واة  منكم يامفروسين  
   ومن الغيظ  هتموتو قولو اميييييييين 
 ومن ابناء    مصر منتمين 
  وعشان خاطركم   بقينا مؤلفين
 كلام فى المنتدى  يسر العين

 وربنا ما يجعلنا ليكم من الحاسدين
 ودايما فى المنتدى دايما مشتركين
 لا حذف  صفحة  ولا ممنوعيين   
 وتصبحوا  على خير يا حبايبى
 يا مفروسين

 اخوكم فى اللة   
  احمد الدهشورى

----------


## n3na3aah

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه جدا احمد

----------


## Amira

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osha
					
				
 مين اتفرس معايا يا ولاد؟
يتبع


بصراحة انا اتفرست يا رشا  

اتفرست من استهتار الناس لبعضهم 

اتفرست من احساسي بأننا آداميتنا مهانة و الموقف الي حصل معاكي نقطة في بحر تلك المهانة  

لما بمشي في الشارع والاقي القمامة منتشرة في كل مكان دا غير رش المياه و البحار الناتجة عنه 
لما بتعامل مع موظف حكومة او قطاع عام 
لما بركب المواصلات و الأرف الي فيها 
لما ألاقي الناس بتتوحش في المعاملة و كله واحد مبقاش فيه غير صوت 

كل دا و غيره كتير بيشعرني بفقداني لآداميتي 

الحبيبة ام محمد بقدر ما فرستني مشاركتك لكن دائما تضفي كلماتك رونق خاص بها علي الموضوع  

شكرا لكي  و فا انتظار فرسات اخري ، دومتي بخير اختي الحبيبة *

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> موضوع جميل جدا ... وخصوصا ان اللى يفرس بقى كتير اوى اليومين دول
> بس النهاردة لسه ما اتفرستش واليومين دول ما بنزلش كتير
> استنونى فى الدراسة اكيد هملالكم الموضوع دة
> وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> وربنا يعين كل اللى مفروسين.....


شكرا يابسمه على تواجدك وحضورك والله اا لما بقعد فى البيت بتفرس بدل المره مليون لما بتفرج على نشره ولا حاجه ببقى هطق 
ربنا يبعد عنك الفرسه ويوفقك ان شاء الله

----------


## bedo_ic

موضوع رائع يا جماعة فعلا انا مفروس من اتنين فى المنتدى وخارج المنتدى ودى فرصة بصراحة
((( انا مفروس منكم انتم الاتنين زيزو وأميرة ))) وصراحة مش طايقكم
ايه رايكم بقى
تحياتى المفروس منكم بيدووووووووووووووو

----------


## Amira

> موضوع هايل جدا والله ياشباب انا بقى مفروسه من الدنيا كلها كل الدنيا نفسى امسكها واولع فيها بجاز . قعدنا كتير ندرس ومصاريف مدرسه ولبس مدرسه وموصلات ومدرسين وفى الاخر قعدين عطلين بذمتكم مش حاجه تفرس  دى بس حاجه صغيره  على الماشى من الى فرسانى من الدنيا بعدين اقلوكم على الباقى علشان عايزه انام دلوقتى تصبحو على خير ولو ملقتونيش تانى اعرفه انى طقيت من كتر فرسيتى  بااااااااااااى يا حلوين


*والله يا مون موضوع البطالة دا فارس ناس كتير قوي قوي 

بس مش الدنيا هي الي الواحد يتفرس منها - الواحد بيتفرس من النظام و الناس الي بيمشو و يتحكمو في دنيتنا 

ايه دا "عايزة أنام " و " تصبحو علي خير" هي مش دي المناقشات و لا أنا دخلت قاعة غلط  

أسعدتنا أنا و زيزو مشاركتك اللطيفة *

----------


## Amira

> موضوع جمييل يا زيزو و يا اميره و فعلا موضوع البنزين ده ينرفز الكل لان كل المواصلات مش بس غلت علشات تغطي مصاريف البنزين الزياده لا ديه بتغطي و قالت تكسب حبه كمان يا عيني بجد علي المواظفيين لا و مي كمان المواصلات بس الي غلت ده كله كله غلي حته الاكل غلي قال ايه علشان بنزين النقل غلي فا يجيبو الزياده برضه من المواطن في تغليه اسعار الاكل يعني من الاخر الي بيستخدمو البنزين نفسم مضرووش دول كسبو و المتضرر الوحيد هوه المواطن الغلبان الي في الاخر كل حاجه بتيجي عليه ياله ربنا يسامحهم بقى و لسه ياما حنشووف


*دائما و أبدا المتضرر بيكون المواطن يا نعناعة  

و دا إن دل علي شيئ فأنه يدل علي مدي الحرص علي تطبيق النظام بحذافيره و الذي ينص علي التنكيد علي عيشة المواطن و وضعه دائما في حالة مزاجية ثابتة و مستقرة دائما  

سلمتي اختنا العزيزة علي مشاركتك القيمة *

----------


## Amira

> متغاظ ومفروس وحموت علشان البلد دى مش لاقيه الراجل اللى يقول لا



*إن البلد بها الكثير من من يقولون "لا" أخي العزيز 

فا توجد جرائد المعارضة النزيهة و بعض البرامج التلفزيونية الجريئة جدااا و بعض الكتاب و المذيعين الذين يتسمو بالشرف و النزاهة و مفروسين زينا كدا  و علي رأسهم حمدي قنديل و برنامجه الرائع "قلم رصاص"- و هناك أيضا تظاهر طلاب الجامعات و الأحزاب المعارضة و و و و  

شكرا لك علي التواجد و المشاركة أخي الكريم*

----------


## mohamed95

أنا مفروس من اللي حصل لسي رمسيس أفندي ::@:   والمولد اللي عاملوه وصرفه عليه ملايين
وأنبي ده مش أكبر تخلف ويقولولك حدث تاريخي!!! على أيه مش فاهم الناس مش ناقصه
أستفذاذ كفايه الغلا والكوى اللي الناس فيه هما المسئولين في البلد دي معندهمش
أحساس مش كانوا صرفوا اللي أتصرف ده على الغلابه أحسن
حاجه تفرس صحيح!!!!!!!!!!!! ::@:   ::@:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> متغاظ ومفروس وحموت علشان البلد دى مش لاقيه الراجل اللى يقول لا



لا ياميمو انت تقول لا زى مانت عايز المهم ان محدش هيسمعك  ::  لاننا ديموقراطيين جدا غنى بقى معايا بدل دا دا دا 

لا لا لا  **** لا لا لا 

 :f:

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم 
>  جرى اية    يامفروسين
>  انتو منا منكادين
>   وعلى الحب مش قادرين
>   حرام عليكم   دا  احنا  مساكين  
>      ولعيونكم   واللة مشتاقين  
>     بقلوبكم حلفنا الف     يميييين 
>    وعلى القهر مش هنكون ساكتين  
>   واة  منكم يامفروسين  
> ...


*أخينا في الله أحمد

كتبت ... فأبدعت .. فأنارت كلماتك صفحات المنتدي و تألقت معها يومياتنا المفروسة  

فا نحن في انتظار إطلالتك مرة أخري*

----------


## AYA 2006

انا دلوقتى بجد مفروووووووووووووووووووسة اوووووووووووووووووووى علشان كل اما اجى اكتب رد  او موضوع جديد الكمبيوتر بيفصل واعيد تانى من الاول شوفلك حل فى الكمبيوتر ده يا زيزو امال اخويا ازاى
 ::@:   ::@:   ::@:   ::@:

----------


## Amira

> موضوع رائع يا جماعة فعلا انا مفروس من اتنين فى المنتدى وخارج المنتدى ودى فرصة بصراحة
> ((( انا مفروس منكم انتم الاتنين زيزو وأميرة ))) وصراحة مش طايقكم
> ايه رايكم بقى
> تحياتى المفروس منكم بيدووووووووووووووو


*أخي المفروس دكتور عمرو  

أسعدتنا كثيرا مشاركتك و تسجيل اعجابك بالموضوع 

لكنك لم تذكر أخي العزيز ما الذي يفرسك منا  

خالص تحياتنا لشخصك الكريم *

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> أنا مفروس من اللي حصل لسي رمسيس أفندي  والمولد اللي عاملوه وصرفه عليه ملايين
> وأنبي ده مش أكبر تخلف ويقولولك حدث تاريخي!!! على أيه مش فاهم الناس مش ناقصه
> أستفذاذ كفايه الغلا والكوى اللي الناس فيه هما المسئولين في البلد دي معندهمش
> أحساس مش كانوا صرفوا اللي أتصرف ده على الغلابه أحسن
> حاجه تفرس صحيح!!!!!!!!!!!!


هيا فعلا حاجه تفرس قلنا اتصرفت الفلوس على حاجه ملهاش قيمه قالو دى ثروه تاريخيه وعيب تقول كده علشان سى رمسيس واهو الناس كلها بتكلم نفسها كل حاجه زادت بقت 50% والناس مش عارفه تعمل ايه كفايه نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا دلوقتى بجد مفروووووووووووووووووووسة اوووووووووووووووووووى علشان كل اما اجى اكتب رد  او موضوع جديد الكمبيوتر بيفصل واعيد تانى من الاول شوفلك حل فى الكمبيوتر ده يا زيزو امال اخويا ازاى


فيه حل احلى انك متجيش جمبه خالص  ::hop::

----------


## bedo_ic

الاخت اميرة هو احساس بصراحة منك ومن زيزو مش عارف ليه .... انتى زعلانه و لا حاجة
وبعدين شوفتى زيزو حتى اخته مفروسة منه
بصراحة كل مفروس وخلاص
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوع جميل اوي
ربنا يكفينا شر الفرسة

أنا بصراحة بيفرسنى شيء في كتير من المصريين 
مفيش حد تسأله عن حاجة ويقول معرفش !
كل واحد لازم يفتي فاهم أو مش فاهم المهم 
ما يقولش معرفش حتى لو توهك !!!!

----------


## horse

سلام عليكم
 موضوع لذيذ ياجماعه ويخللي الواحد يتفرس علي حق ، بس هي طبيعة الانسان المصري اللي دايما بيسخر من مشاكله ، كنوع من انواع الكأبه المضحكه ، أو الحزن الضاحك .
زمان الفلاسفة  كانوا بيقولوا "أنا افكر اذن أنا موجود " ، طبعا عشان تقبلوا اني أشارك معاكم في الموضوع ده لازم نغير الجمله الي: " انا مصري اذن انا مفروس" :1:  
الغضب ياجماعة من غير عمل انا شايف انه حماقه ، انا ممكن اتفرسلي شويه عشان احنا بنتعلم في كلياتنا بطريقة متخلفه مش قادرة تخرجنا دكاترة علي قد المسئوليه بس لازم اترجم فرستي دي لمذاكرة وشغل يعني ليه ماابقاش من اوائل الدفعه مع المحافظه علي شعور المفروس برده :1:   ، ممكن اتفرس من ان بلادنا مالهاش وجود علي خريطة العالم المتقدم بس ليه مااترجمش فرستي دي لشغل وانتاج يرفعنا شويه، مافيش مانع اكون مفروس من بعض الشباب اللي الواحد بيشوفهم بيلعبوا " صلح " في الجامعه بس ليه مااحاولش اساعد الناس دي انها يكون لها قيمه في الحياه واهميه في دنيا الله.
انا سعيد بفرستي بس لو الشعور ده ماترجمش لعمل ايجابي صدقوني هانبقي شعب المفروسين في الارض :1:  .
ايه رايكم

----------


## mohamed95

> سلام عليكم
>  موضوع لذيذ ياجماعه ويخللي الواحد يتفرس علي حق ، بس هي طبيعة الانسان المصري اللي دايما بيسخر من مشاكله ، كنوع من انواع الكأبه المضحكه ، أو الحزن الضاحك .
> زمان الفلاسفة  كانوا بيقولوا "أنا افكر اذن أنا موجود " ، طبعا عشان تقبلوا اني أشارك معاكم في الموضوع ده لازم نغير الجمله الي: " انا مصري اذن انا مفروس" 
> الغضب ياجماعة من غير عمل انا شايف انه حماقه ، انا ممكن اتفرسلي شويه عشان احنا بنتعلم في كلياتنا بطريقة متخلفه مش قادرة تخرجنا دكاترة علي قد المسئوليه بس لازم اترجم فرستي دي لمذاكرة وشغل يعني ليه ماابقاش من اوائل الدفعه مع المحافظه علي شعور المفروس برده  ، ممكن اتفرس من ان بلادنا مالهاش وجود علي خريطة العالم المتقدم بس ليه مااترجمش فرستي دي لشغل وانتاج يرفعنا شويه، مافيش مانع اكون مفروس من بعض الشباب اللي الواحد بيشوفهم بيلعبوا " صلح " في الجامعه بس ليه مااحاولش اساعد الناس دي انها يكون لها قيمه في الحياه واهميه في دنيا الله.
> انا سعيد بفرستي بس لو الشعور ده ماترجمش لعمل ايجابي صدقوني هانبقي شعب المفروسين في الارض .
> ايه رايكم


كلام جميل وكلام معقول ماأقدرش أقول حاجه عنه..... :good:  
----------------------------------------------------
مع الأعتذار لليلى مراد ولزيزوا وأميره أني أقحمت
نفسي في الموضوع :2:   بس الكلام عجبني بصراحه

----------


## عمرو صالح

*موضوع جميل يا احمد  

 تسجيل حضور وراجع تاني*

----------


## bedo_ic

على فكرة الحاجات اللى الواحد بيتفرس منها كتير فعلا
1- يعنى الامبالاه فى كتير من الامور عند الناس
2- الاستهانة بالقيل من الامور فى حق الاخرين
لى عودة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> الاخت اميرة هو احساس بصراحة منك ومن زيزو مش عارف ليه .... انتى زعلانه و لا حاجة
> وبعدين شوفتى زيزو حتى اخته مفروسة منه
> بصراحة كل مفروس وخلاص
> بيدووووووووووووو


والله يابيدو كل حاجه دلوقتى تدعو للفرسه والنرفزه ويارب بس ربنا فكها على الكل والكل يكون مبسوط  ان شاء الله منور الموضوع بحضورك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع جميل اوي
> ربنا يكفينا شر الفرسة
> 
> أنا بصراحة بيفرسنى شيء في كتير من المصريين 
> مفيش حد تسأله عن حاجة ويقول معرفش !
> كل واحد لازم يفتي فاهم أو مش فاهم المهم 
> ما يقولش معرفش حتى لو توهك !!!!


معلش يابسنت انا مش هنسى يوم مكنت رايح مشوار الطريق اتقالى بكذا طريقه وياريتم فى نفس الاتجاه لكن الى يشاور فى الشرق والغرب والجنوب وانتى واقفه فى لنص والى يقلك اركب مش عارف ايه وفى الاخر اخدت تاكسى 
والله احنا شعب طيب وغلبان يمكن بس من عشمه فى الناس بيحب يخدم او بيكون فاكر بس الذاكره خانته شويه فبيشرحلك على مالذاكره ترجعله 
شكرا للحضور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> سلام عليكم
>  موضوع لذيذ ياجماعه ويخللي الواحد يتفرس علي حق ، بس هي طبيعة الانسان المصري اللي دايما بيسخر من مشاكله ، كنوع من انواع الكأبه المضحكه ، أو الحزن الضاحك .
> زمان الفلاسفة  كانوا بيقولوا "أنا افكر اذن أنا موجود " ، طبعا عشان تقبلوا اني أشارك معاكم في الموضوع ده لازم نغير الجمله الي: " انا مصري اذن انا مفروس" 
> الغضب ياجماعة من غير عمل انا شايف انه حماقه ، انا ممكن اتفرسلي شويه عشان احنا بنتعلم في كلياتنا بطريقة متخلفه مش قادرة تخرجنا دكاترة علي قد المسئوليه بس لازم اترجم فرستي دي لمذاكرة وشغل يعني ليه ماابقاش من اوائل الدفعه مع المحافظه علي شعور المفروس برده  ، ممكن اتفرس من ان بلادنا مالهاش وجود علي خريطة العالم المتقدم بس ليه مااترجمش فرستي دي لشغل وانتاج يرفعنا شويه، مافيش مانع اكون مفروس من بعض الشباب اللي الواحد بيشوفهم بيلعبوا " صلح " في الجامعه بس ليه مااحاولش اساعد الناس دي انها يكون لها قيمه في الحياه واهميه في دنيا الله.
> انا سعيد بفرستي بس لو الشعور ده ماترجمش لعمل ايجابي صدقوني هانبقي شعب المفروسين في الارض .
> ايه رايكم


كلام معقول برضو بس لو كل حاجه كانت كويسه من الاول ومفرستنيش كنت هنتج فيها بطبيعه الحال يعنى لو التعليم كويس من الاساس وميحرقش الدم كنت هكون مش مفروس وفنفس الوقت هكمل واتعامل لو فيه مثلا مرتبات حلوه للعامل والمهندسين وكده كنت هخلص شغلى فى نطاقق عملى على اكمل وجه لو كل واحد راعى ربنا فى العمل بتاعه هنكون احسن شعب فى الدنيا لاننا بنفرق عنهم بشى وهو الاسلام لكن اكون مفروس ومفش الدافع يبقى وجود العمل الايجابى هيكون لمين ولحق ومين لو حاجه خاصه هقلك ماشى لكن فى شركه وانا مفروس منها ومش باخد مرتب كويس منها يوم هكون مجبر انى اخلص شغلى علشان خاطر الملليم فى الاخر لوجود المسؤليه من الاخر ( ثور فى ساقيه )
ربنا يحفظنا ويفك فرستنا شكرا ياهورس على الحضور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *موضوع جميل يا احمد  
> 
>  تسجيل حضور وراجع تاني*


اسعدنا تواجدك ياعمرو وفى انتظار مشاركتك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> على فكرة الحاجات اللى الواحد بيتفرس منها كتير فعلا
> 1- يعنى الامبالاه فى كتير من الامور عند الناس
> 2- الاستهانة بالقيل من الامور فى حق الاخرين
> لى عودة


ايوه وكمان فيه حاجات كتير تجيب العصبى بس هنعمل ايه يعنى  :n:

----------


## boukybouky

*انا جيت من تاني ومفروسة بقي علي الآخر بجد

قرأت من شوية مشاركة تفرس بلد 

المفروض انها بتتكلم عن الصداقة بس الصداقة في ايه بقي ده المهم 

انه واحد صديقه طيب بس عنده مشكلة انه مش عارف يمشي مع بنات ( يا حرام)

أيوة مش تستغربوا ديه المشكلة و المصيبة ان صاحبه عايزه يعلمه إزاي يمشي مع بنات

و ياعيني هو مش بيعرف يمشي مع بنات فطرح مشكلته علشان حد يعرفه هو و صاحبه

بزمتكم مش حاجة تفرس و تنرفز ....استغفر الله العظيم يا رب 

صحيح شر البلية ما يضحك

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> *انا جيت من تاني ومفروسة بقي علي الآخر بجد
> 
> قرأت من شوية مشاركة تفرس بلد 
> 
> المفروض انها بتتكلم عن الصداقة بس الصداقة في ايه بقي ده المهم 
> 
> انه واحد صديقه طيب بس عنده مشكلة انه مش عارف يمشي مع بنات ( يا حرام)
> 
> أيوة مش تستغربوا ديه المشكلة و المصيبة ان صاحبه عايزه يعلمه إزاي يمشي مع بنات
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واللهى يابوكى انا عمال أضحك بطريقة مش معقولة

لأ بجد حاجة تفرس فعلا الله يكون فى عونك

بس تصدقى فكرة حلوة؟؟

أحنا نعمل قسم لتعليم المشى مع البنات

على الأقل علشان البنات ماتمشيش لوحدها

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يهدينا كلنا للى فيه الصواب لينا ولأمتنا




وأنا عن نفسى فى حاجة مفروس منها 

وهى أن البنى أدم دا عجيب أوى

مابيشوفش أخطائه الا لما يحس بعواقبها

ومابيحاسبش نفسه الا بعد فوات الأوان

لازم يجرب الشر علشان يعرف قيمة الخير

لازم يذوق العذاب علشان يقدر الحنان

هانقول أيه؟؟

بنى أدم ولازم يجرب علشان يتعلم

تحياتى

محمد*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

حلو الموضوع ده اووووووووى يا زيزو .. والردود فيه رغم مرارتها .. الا ان خفة الدم والفكاهه والدعابه تقطر من بعضها  .. مما يجعلها  تنتزع  ((ابتسامه )) على وجوه مفروسه .. متغاظه .. مكبوسه

بص بقى يا سيدى انا كنت مفروس وحطق من الغيظ بقالى حوالى شهر ونص كده بسبب ((الروتين)) اللى اعتقد انه كان احد مخلفات الاحتلال الانجليزى اللى رسخه فى مصر قبل الجلاء عنها .. الروتين هنا فى الاجراءت  فى انجلترا بشع بشع بشع .. وخصوصا لو شئ متعلق بالحصول على تأشيره او رقم تأمينى او تصريح عمل او رخصة قياده أو  ما شابه ..

مثلا خد عندك كنت بجدد بعض اوراقى هنا .. وبعت الطلب بتاعى .. ردوا عليا بعد اسبوع انهم استلموا الطلب وسحبوا من رصيدى الرسوم وحيردوا عليا خلال اسبوعين .. قلت ماشى وماله أحب انا التحديد ده بدل العمليه متكون عايمه . المهم الاسبوعين عدوا ومفيش رد وصل .. واسبوعين كمان عدوا .. والاقيهم باعتين بيقولولى ان الطلب اللى بعته غلط  وعايزينى املا طلب تانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. طبعا بقى انا كنت حتجن .. ومع ذلك فضلت وراهم ومليت الطلب المطلوب وبعته ... ومر الاسبوعين ومجاش شئ .. قلت بقى مبدهاش .. رحت متصل بيهم واشتكيت من المعامله والتاخير .. قالولى طلبك اتفحص خلاص وتحت النظر واتخاذ القرار .. ودا معناه ان العمليه ممكن تاخد على الاقل اسبوع كمان .. قلت ماشى .. تانى يوم لاقيت البوسطجى جاى ومعاه الموافقه على الطلب .. وده معناه ان الموظف اللى رد عليا ميعرفش حاجه فى اى حاجه !!!!!!!!!

يعنى الاهمال الوظيفى و الروتين كده شكله أصبح ظاهره دوليه ... وكل الاجراءات والقوانين اتعقدت أكثر واكثر حتى فى البلدان الغربيه المتقدمه  .. ويمكن المغتربين مثلى يقدروا يحسوا بده


يعنى فرسه  كده على الماشى .. مع العلم انى مش بتفرس كثير فى حياتى ..بل بالعكس تماما .. يعنى زى ما بتقوللى اختى الكبيره كده انى أفرس قبيله هههههههههههههه

مع خالص تحيتى وتقديرى ليك يا أحمد ولكل الاخوه الحضور  :f2:

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> *إن البلد بها الكثير من من يقولون "لا" أخي العزيز 
> 
> فا توجد جرائد المعارضة النزيهة و بعض البرامج التلفزيونية الجريئة جدااا و بعض الكتاب و المذيعين الذين يتسمو بالشرف و النزاهة و مفروسين زينا كدا  و علي رأسهم حمدي قنديل و برنامجه الرائع "قلم رصاص"- و هناك أيضا تظاهر طلاب الجامعات و الأحزاب المعارضة و و و و  
> 
> شكرا لك علي التواجد و المشاركة أخي الكريم*




اختى الغاليه
واضح انك مش واخده بالك ان كل اللى بيقولو لا دول بيقولوها من غير فايده وبدون نتيجه
يعنى مالهاش لازمه انها تتقال
وانا قدامك اهوه بقول لا انما محدش بيسمعنى وهما كمان كده يبقى نسكت احسن لحد ما يطلع الراجل اللى يقول لا وتتنفذ الكلمه دى

------------------------
اوكى زيزو حغنى معاك لانه الحل اللى قدامى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

أنا المرة دى مفروسة من حاجة هتجننى بجد
عندنا الميه لازم تقطع مع بداية الصيف كل يوم من الساعة 12 ظهرا الى الساعة 12 مساء 
وكل شوية تطلع أشاعة شكل عن سبب أنقطاع الميه مرة أنه فى تصليح فى شبكة الميه ومرة تانيه لا دى خطة علشان التوفير وكلام كتير ومافيش حد فاهم حاجة ومحدش عارف يفهم حاجة ولا من الحى ولا من أعضاء مجلس الشعب والناس ساكتة ومسلمة أمرها لله 
أنا مش عارفة المسؤولين دول لزمتهم ايه بالظبط 
مه لو كل واحد يشوف شغله بما يرضى الله كانت البلد تبقى حاجة تانية خالص

----------


## mohamed95

ده الموضوع كبر قوي ياعم زيزو ده الناس كلها طلعت مفروسه!!!!!!!
يالا خالي الناس تطلع الي جواها علشان الكبت وحش برضه
ونعرف السلبيات اللي أحنا فيها ويظهر الموضوع عايز
مجلدات لأن السلبيات كتيررررررررررررررر قوي
بصراحه موضوع هايل :good:

----------


## بنت العروبة

معلش يا احلى كلمة ان شاء اللة المية ترجعلكم قريب دى حاجة صعبة اوى ان انتو مش عندكو مية فى الجو الحر دة 
بالنسبة بقى يا محمد للقسم بتاع تعليم ازاى الولاد يمشو مع البنات ياريت كمان قسم للبنات ازاى يمشو مع الولاد لحسن تطلع واحد تقول ان مش عارفة امشى مع ولد 
ههههههههههههه
برضو لازم نساعد الكل انا بقى مفروسة من حاجة نخنق بجد هى ان كل مل اجى اقعد على الكمبيوتر يجى اخويا انا لازم اقعد دلوقتى انتى ما تعرفيش دة الموضوع مهم جداااااااا
و اختى ثوانى بس و تقعد ساعات و انا متزنبة جمبها و اول ما تمشى اخويا يجى و يقولى انت  بقالك كتير قاعدة هو الكمبيوتر بتاعك بس ولا اية و اكتشفت ان دى خطة عليا بس انا خلاص نهيت الامر 
انتظرونى فى جعلونى مجرمة 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## Amira

> وأنا عن نفسى فى حاجة مفروس منها 
> 
> وهى أن البنى أدم دا عجيب أوى
> 
> مابيشوفش أخطائه الا لما يحس بعواقبها       ومابيحاسبش نفسه الا بعد فوات الأوان
> 
> لازم يجرب الشر علشان يعرف قيمة الخير       لازم يذوق العذاب علشان يقدر الحنان
> 
> هانقول أيه؟؟   بنى أدم ولازم يجرب علشان يتعلم
> ...


*الأخ الكريم / محمد 
أعتقد ان أكتشاف الأنسان لأخطائه (حتي و أن لم يصححها ) دا مش شئ يفرس دا شئ يساعد في بناء شخصيته سواء المساعدة دي سلبية كانت ام أيجابية 
لكن بأعتقادنا أن الي يفرس فعلا عدم رؤية الأنسان وعدم أكتشافه لأخطائه و سوء تصرفاته و أقواله علي الدوام 

أخي الكريم سعدنا بمشاركتك أنا و زيزو *

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> *الأخ الكريم / محمد 
> أعتقد ان أكتشاف الأنسان لأخطائه (حتي و أن لم يصححها ) دا مش شئ يفرس دا شئ يساعد في بناء شخصيته سواء المساعدة دي سلبية كانت ام أيجابية 
> لكن بأعتقادنا أن الي يفرس فعلا عدم رؤية الأنسان وعدم أكتشافه لأخطائه و سوء تصرفاته و أقواله علي الدوام 
> 
> أخي الكريم سعدنا بمشاركتك أنا و زيزو *



*الأخت الكريمة / أميرة

عندك حق اكتشاف أخطاء الأنسان النابعة من تجاربة فى الحياة 

فعلا بتساعده على بناء شخيصته

بس أنا كنت اقصد من كلامى

أن اللى يفرس هو أن الأنسان مابيكتشفش اخطاؤه الا بعد مابتكون كبرت

وفى أوقات كتير مابيكتشفهاش الا بعد فوات الأوان

والكلام دا أنا كنت بخص بيه نفسى

أنى كنت بتعصب وبسهر وبهمل فى الأكل وبشرب سجاير وشاى وقهوة كتير

وماأكتشفتش أن دا غلط الا بعد ماالدكتور حرمنى من كل الحاجات اللى بحبها

عموما بجد الموضوع جميل وهادف

تحياتى لحضرتك و للأخ زيزو

محمد*

----------


## sameh atiya

> أنا المرة دى مفروسة من حاجة هتجننى بجد
> عندنا الميه لازم تقطع مع بداية الصيف كل يوم من الساعة 12 ظهرا الى الساعة 12 مساء 
> وكل شوية تطلع أشاعة شكل عن سبب أنقطاع الميه مرة أنه فى تصليح فى شبكة الميه ومرة تانيه لا دى خطة علشان التوفير وكلام كتير ومافيش حد فاهم حاجة ومحدش عارف يفهم حاجة ولا من الحى ولا من أعضاء مجلس الشعب والناس ساكتة ومسلمة أمرها لله 
> أنا مش عارفة المسؤولين دول لزمتهم ايه بالظبط 
> مه لو كل واحد يشوف شغله بما يرضى الله كانت البلد تبقى حاجة تانية خالص


مش عارف ليه يا احلى كلمه حاسس انى انت ساكنه فى الشارع عندنا
اصلها ما بتجيش اساسا غير الساعه 2 باليل غير لما الناس تبطل استهلاك للميه اصلنا فى الدور السادس بس ركبنا موتور ميه والحمد الله بقت تيجى كويس بس الحمد الله وقف جيبنا واحد عمله والحمد الله وقف تانى وادينى لسه هاجيب واحد تانى يعمله مشكله جامده جدا الميه دى من الاخر الواحد بيعفن من غير الميه الواحد كان بيدخل ياخد شاور 3 او 4 مرات فى اليوم كتر خيرك قوى يا احلى كلمه

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *انا جيت من تاني ومفروسة بقي علي الآخر بجد
> 
> قرأت من شوية مشاركة تفرس بلد 
> 
> المفروض انها بتتكلم عن الصداقة بس الصداقة في ايه بقي ده المهم 
> 
> انه واحد صديقه طيب بس عنده مشكلة انه مش عارف يمشي مع بنات ( يا حرام)
> 
> أيوة مش تستغربوا ديه المشكلة و المصيبة ان صاحبه عايزه يعلمه إزاي يمشي مع بنات
> ...


معلش يابوكى انا شفت الموضوع والله وكنت واقف قدامه فعلا مش عارف ارد اقوله ايه لانى لو رديت كنت هتوقف من المنتدى اكيد  ::  
شكرا يابوكى ومعلش على الفرسه بس هنعمل ايه يعنى  :2:

----------


## Amira

> اختى الغاليه
> واضح انك مش واخده بالك ان كل اللى بيقولو لا دول بيقولوها من غير فايده وبدون نتيجه
> يعنى مالهاش لازمه انها تتقال
> وانا قدامك اهوه بقول لا انما محدش بيسمعنى وهما كمان كده يبقى نسكت احسن لحد ما يطلع الراجل اللى يقول لا وتتنفذ الكلمه دى
> 
> ------------------------
> اوكى زيزو حغنى معاك لانه الحل اللى قدامى


*إذا كنت تري بالصمت و  الأنتظار الراحة لك فعليك بهما أخي الكريم 

شكرا علي متابعتك لموضوعنا *

----------


## Amira

> أنا المرة دى مفروسة من حاجة هتجننى بجد
> عندنا الميه لازم تقطع مع بداية الصيف كل يوم من الساعة 12 ظهرا الى الساعة 12 مساء 
> وكل شوية تطلع أشاعة شكل عن سبب أنقطاع الميه مرة أنه فى تصليح فى شبكة الميه ومرة تانيه لا دى خطة علشان التوفير وكلام كتير ومافيش حد فاهم حاجة ومحدش عارف يفهم حاجة ولا من الحى ولا من أعضاء مجلس الشعب والناس ساكتة ومسلمة أمرها لله 
> أنا مش عارفة المسؤولين دول لزمتهم ايه بالظبط 
> مه لو كل واحد يشوف شغله بما يرضى الله كانت البلد تبقى حاجة تانية خالص


*أختي الفاضلة أحلي كلمة 

عندنا لما بتقطع المياه ساعة واحدة بس بتصل اعمل 100 بلاغ و بكون هاتجنن  

أما في حالتك دي فا هي حاجة تفرس و ترفع الضغط كمان - ولازم تعملي علي إيجاد حل يوجد خط ساخن لجريدة الجمهورية رقمه 135 للتبليغ عن مثل هذه الشكاوي و كانت تجربتي معهم من قبل ناجحة 

أعانك الله  

سلامي العطر لصغارك الأحباء  

و أشكرك علي متابعتك و مشاركتك لنا أختي الغالية *

----------


## Amira

> ده الموضوع كبر قوي ياعم زيزو ده الناس كلها طلعت مفروسه!!!!!!!
> يالا خالي الناس تطلع الي جواها علشان الكبت وحش برضه
> ونعرف السلبيات اللي أحنا فيها ويظهر الموضوع عايز
> مجلدات لأن السلبيات كتيررررررررررررررر قوي
> بصراحه موضوع هايل


*صدقت اخي الكريم ان السلبيات كثيرة حقا  

و أشعر أني أصاب بفرسة رهيبة من جراء هذا الموضوع و ما يحتويه من فرسات حقيقية  

شكرا لك علي حسن متابعتك لنا *

----------


## Amira

> برضو لازم نساعد الكل انا بقى مفروسة من حاجة نخنق بجد هى ان كل مل اجى اقعد على الكمبيوتر يجى اخويا انا لازم اقعد دلوقتى انتى ما تعرفيش دة الموضوع مهم جداااااااا
> و اختى ثوانى بس و تقعد ساعات و انا متزنبة جمبها و اول ما تمشى اخويا يجى و يقولى انت  بقالك كتير قاعدة هو الكمبيوتر بتاعك بس ولا اية و اكتشفت ان دى خطة عليا بس انا خلاص نهيت الامر 
> انتظرونى فى جعلونى مجرمة 
> هههههههههههههههه


*أختنا الفاضلة بنت العروبة حقا هي حاجة تفرس  

أسعدتنا إضافتك الجميلة *

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> *أختي الفاضلة أحلي كلمة 
> 
> عندنا لما بتقطع المياه ساعة واحدة بس بتصل اعمل 100 بلاغ و بكون هاتجنن  
> 
> أما في حالتك دي فا هي حاجة تفرس و ترفع الضغط كمان - ولازم تعملي علي إيجاد حل يوجد خط ساخن لجريدة الجمهورية رقمه 135 للتبليغ عن مثل هذه الشكاوي و كانت تجربتي معهم من قبل ناجحة 
> 
> أعانك الله  
> 
> سلامي العطر لصغارك الأحباء  
> ...



شكرا ليكى يا مرمر على أهتمامك بالمشكلة  :f:  
هجرب جريدة الجمهورية 
وربنا يجعلها أخر الاحزان

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> واللهى يابوكى انا عمال أضحك بطريقة مش معقولة
> 
> لأ بجد حاجة تفرس فعلا الله يكون فى عونك
> 
> بس تصدقى فكرة حلوة؟؟
> 
> أحنا نعمل قسم لتعليم المشى مع البنات
> ...


امين يارب على دعائك يامحمد بس انا شايف ان الامر يحزن ويضايق اى انسان فعلا ان تصل المهانه والاستهتار للحد ده 
وشكرا انك قدمت المساعده فى الرد على بوكى 





> وأنا عن نفسى فى حاجة مفروس منها 
> 
> وهى أن البنى أدم دا عجيب أوى
> 
> مابيشوفش أخطائه الا لما يحس بعواقبها
> 
> ومابيحاسبش نفسه الا بعد فوات الأوان
> 
> لازم يجرب الشر علشان يعرف قيمة الخير
> ...


طيب ماهو ده الصح لازم الانسان يجرب ويعرف الخطا ماهو الدنيا مش كتاب اقعد احفظه وامشى على الخير لان ( من الغباء انك تعيش زى الملاك وسط البشـــر ) او تظهر بالمظهر ده بالعكس كل واحد فيه العيوب والميزات والعيوب اكتر كمان من الميزات المهم  انه يعدل منها و يغيرها للاحسن 



> الأخت الكريمة / أميرة
> 
> عندك حق اكتشاف أخطاء الأنسان النابعة من تجاربة فى الحياة 
> 
> فعلا بتساعده على بناء شخيصته
> 
> بس أنا كنت اقصد من كلامى
> 
> أن اللى يفرس هو أن الأنسان مابيكتشفش اخطاؤه الا بعد مابتكون كبرت
> ...


الانسان مبيتعلمش ببلاش وبيكون على من حسابه فى الدنيا لكن المشاكل الى منعها دى يامحمد معروف انها غلط مكنتش محتاجه تجارب بالطريقه الى يحتاجها البحث عن النفس فى دوامه الحياه مثلا او التخطيط للمستقبل مثلا او التعامل مع اشخاص او التعامل مثلا فى نطاق العمل والمشاكل النابعه منه لكن انت بتتكلم كده فى ا ب اخطاء او بدايه الطريق والمشكله انها بتكون معروفه من غير تجربه والخطا يقع على الانسان تماما من البدايه يعنى شرب السجاير مثلا كلنا عارفين اضراره من الاساس مش لازم استنى لما الدكتور يمنعنى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حلو الموضوع ده اووووووووى يا زيزو .. والردود فيه رغم مرارتها .. الا ان خفة الدم والفكاهه والدعابه تقطر من بعضها  .. مما يجعلها  تنتزع  ((ابتسامه )) على وجوه مفروسه .. متغاظه .. مكبوسه
> 
> بص بقى يا سيدى انا كنت مفروس وحطق من الغيظ بقالى حوالى شهر ونص كده بسبب ((الروتين)) اللى اعتقد انه كان احد مخلفات الاحتلال الانجليزى اللى رسخه فى مصر قبل الجلاء عنها .. الروتين هنا فى الاجراءت  فى انجلترا بشع بشع بشع .. وخصوصا لو شئ متعلق بالحصول على تأشيره او رقم تأمينى او تصريح عمل او رخصة قياده أو  ما شابه ..
> 
> مثلا خد عندك كنت بجدد بعض اوراقى هنا .. وبعت الطلب بتاعى .. ردوا عليا بعد اسبوع انهم استلموا الطلب وسحبوا من رصيدى الرسوم وحيردوا عليا خلال اسبوعين .. قلت ماشى وماله أحب انا التحديد ده بدل العمليه متكون عايمه . المهم الاسبوعين عدوا ومفيش رد وصل .. واسبوعين كمان عدوا .. والاقيهم باعتين بيقولولى ان الطلب اللى بعته غلط  وعايزينى املا طلب تانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. طبعا بقى انا كنت حتجن .. ومع ذلك فضلت وراهم ومليت الطلب المطلوب وبعته ... ومر الاسبوعين ومجاش شئ .. قلت بقى مبدهاش .. رحت متصل بيهم واشتكيت من المعامله والتاخير .. قالولى طلبك اتفحص خلاص وتحت النظر واتخاذ القرار .. ودا معناه ان العمليه ممكن تاخد على الاقل اسبوع كمان .. قلت ماشى .. تانى يوم لاقيت البوسطجى جاى ومعاه الموافقه على الطلب .. وده معناه ان الموظف اللى رد عليا ميعرفش حاجه فى اى حاجه !!!!!!!!!
> 
> يعنى الاهمال الوظيفى و الروتين كده شكله أصبح ظاهره دوليه ... وكل الاجراءات والقوانين اتعقدت أكثر واكثر حتى فى البلدان الغربيه المتقدمه  .. ويمكن المغتربين مثلى يقدروا يحسوا بده
> 
> 
> ...


اولا اهلا بيك معانا فى الموضوع بجد فرحت لما شفت مشاركتك انا بس عايز اوضح حاجه النظام الروتينى فى كل الدول موجود والاستهتار بردو موجود الفرق الوحيد انك زى مابتقول كده كنت فى بيتك يابتستعلم بالتليفون مثلا او بالاميلات او حتى بتروح مره كل اسبوعين او اسبوع لكن هنا بسم الله مشاء الله يبلغ الذل للناس انهم يجبوه كل يوم فى المصلحه الحكوميه ومره يبقى على امضا ومره يبقى على ورقه ناقصصه ومره يبقى على ان الحرف ده مش باين وتلاقيه ياعينى مطلعه المصلحه كلها على رجليه علشان يدور على الموظف المختص ويسلام لو ملاقهوش مثلا والكلام ده حتى فى المستشفيات ياريت حتى فى المراكز الخدميه بس لا فى حياه البشر كمان 
هنعمل ايه ياجميل بلدنا بقى وربنا يعينك على ورقك ده ويخلص وترتاح

----------


## AL7ELWA

موضوع مبتكر وحلو
ربنا يوفقكم

----------


## Amira

> من الاخر الواحد بيعفن من غير الميه الواحد كان بيدخل ياخد شاور 3 او 4 مرات فى اليوم


*ربنا يديم نعمة المياه علي الجميع 

لكن أين فرستك هنا أخي الكريم !!*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> موضوع مبتكر وحلو
> ربنا يوفقكم


اسعدنا تواجدك اختنا الكريمه 

zizo  :f:  amira

----------


## ابن البلد

من الحاجات اللي تفرس 
أن تكون أول مشاركة لعضو وعبارة عن جملة ( رحبوا فيا )  ويطلب التثبيت
ولو محصلش يلعن ويشتم ويهد الدنيا علشان الموضوع متثبتش 

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
تقرأ موضوع طويل عريض ومتلاقيش في نفسك حاجه تكتبها غير 
أتفخس علي اللي مسككك قلم

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك تسمع عن مقاطعة في الصفحة الاولي ودعم الجريدة للمقاطعة
و إعلان في صفحتين في نفس الجريدة عن منتج من منتجات المقاطعة

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
انك تلاقيك مفروس واللي قدامك بارد ولا هو هنا وكأن الامر لا يعنيه 

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
عضو يكتب موضوع وبعد أسبوع يوصل الموضوع للصفحة التانية
ويدخل العضو يكتب موضوع طويل عريض كله نقد لاذع لإدارة المنتدى لانها حذفت الموضوع

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك تكون بتكتب علشان حد يرد عليك مش علشان الناس تقرأ كلامك

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أن الناس تعدي الشارع وهي مدية ظهرها للعربيات ولو سألته يقولك هو اللي يحاسب هو اللي معاه فرامل

من الحاجات اللي تفرس 
أن الشارع يكون فاضي وواحد قدامك ماشي براحة بعربيته وكل ما تحاول تعدي منه يزنق عليك
ولما تعدي منه يزعق بعلو صوته ويقولك بتعدييي ليههههه !!!

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
انك تكتب رد طويل عريض او موضوع كبير وفجأة تلاقي النور قطع 
او السيرفر وقع أو دوست إسكيب بدل ما تدوس حرف الذال 

من الحاجات اللي تفرس 
انك تعقد تكلم واحد شغال علي الكمبيوتر ... وكل خمس دقايق ما يرد عليك علي حاجه قلتها من نص ساعة

من الحاجات اللي تفرس 
أنك تتفرج علي قنوات الفيديو كليب العربية

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
انك تروح تقول لمحصل المترو عايز فكت جنيه يقولك هتاخدهم 80 قرش 

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك تكلم واحد ويرد عليك بالإشارة .... وأنت بتكلمة في التليفون

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك تكتب موضوع في قاعة الإدارة وتراسل المشرفين لإعطاء آرائهم ومحدش يدخل يشارك برأيه 

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أن صديقكك يبرر موقفه دائما بأعذار أسود من ذنبه

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك متكونش راضي ولا قانع وتكون عارف كده

من الحاجات اللي تفرس
أنك تشارك برأيك في موضوع دون شكر صاحبة ولو بكلمة بسيطة

شكرا يا زيزو علي الموضوع  ويا أميرة علي الإعداد

----------


## Amira

جئت لكم اليوم و أنا مفروسة من وضع يصيبني ليس بالفرسة فقط و لكن بالإحباط و الشعور بالاختناق 
ألا وهو زحام القاهرة الذي أصبح بصورة لا يحتملها إنسان أدامي فبعض القاهرين أصلا يفكرون كثيرا بالانتقال خارج القاهرة و الذهاب للعيش بأي محافظة أخري و عندما أفكر و احلم بقاهرتي و هي غير مزدحمة أتخيل نفسي "و أنا بيدي غربال أغربل به القاهرة و سكانها" و أنا علي ثقة بأن ما يخرجه غربالي هو أكثر من 50% من سكان القاهرة و هم الذين تركو محافظتهم و بيوتهم بحثنا عن فرص العمل و إقامة المشاريع و العمل ببعض الأعمال التي يرفض القاهرين أصلا العمل بها لأنها باعتقادهم لا تليق بهم 
و أول من  سأخرجهم ستكون فئة ( بوابين العمارات السكنية) 
تجد البواب عند أول حضوره  إلي القاهرة و معه زوجته و أطفاله "جايين لسة بخير القرية و أخلاقها الطيبة" و ما أن يمر الشهر الأول لتتبدل أخلاق القرية و يتبدل البواب و يصبح (دراكولا العمارة) 
و يحضرني الأن بعض مواقف مع البواب و حرمه سأقصها باختصار 

الساكنة : ايه يا أم فلان "مرات البواب"  أنا بسمع المدام إلي في الدور الثاني بتنادي عليكي كثير أبقي خدي بالك
أم فلان : أيوة يا حجة أنا بكون سماعها بس مش برد عليها علشان مش بتدينا حاجة لما بنشترلها الطلبات فا بسيبها تنادي لحد ما تزهق" 

حوار أخر 
الساكنة : يا فلان ( دا بقي البواب ذات نفسه) سلم العمارة غير نظيف و الدرابزين كله تراب خلي بالك شوية من نظافة العمارة. 
فلان: و أنا بقي ماوريش شغلانة غير سلم العمارة أنا بمسحة مرتين في الشهر و دا كفاية قوي 

حوار كمان 
الساكن: يا فلان بلاش تغرق قدام العمارة مياه بالشكل دا و كفاية غسيل بقي في عربيات الشارع فاتورة المياه الشهرة دا جت عالية جدا
فلان: خلينا يا أستاذ نقلب رزقنا هو أنت فاكر الي بيطلعلي من العمارة دا يكفيني أنا و العيال و أمهم و خلينا نكمل بني البيت الي في البلد. و بعدين دا المياه في الشارع بتعمل طراوة 

بجد أنا أتفرست  ::@:   ::@:  
يعلم الله إنني لا اسخر من المهنة هذه أو غيرها لكن ما يفرسني هي الهجرة الداخلية إلي جابت لينا الكافية ، أن هؤلاء الناس لهم بيوت ملك و أراضي زراعية يمكنهم العمل و العيش بها و مازالوا مصرين علي تكملة الحياة بالقاهرة المزدحمة.
لو الأمر بيدي لأصدرت القرار بترحيل الغير قاهرين إلي محافظتهم فورا و بذلك يتم توفير فرص العمل للشباب من حملة الدبلومات المتوسطة أو من فاتهم فرصة التعليم للعمل بمهنة توفر لهم الدخل الذي يؤمن العيشة الكريمة و يمنعهم من الانحراف 
و أعتقد أن شكل حارس العمارة هايختلف كثيرا عن شكله المزري الحالي 

[frame="1 60"]رسالة إلي من يهمه الأمر 

المحافظات الأخرى تحتاج سكانها الأصليين 
خلو القاهرة تعرف تتنفس شوية 
أتخنقنا أتخنقنا أتخنقنا [/frame]

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل بصراحه انا ماكنتش مفروس بس لما دخلت هنا اتفرست لاني افتكرت الحاجات دي فعلا تفرس

المهم بالنسبه لموضوع ام يوسف ومصاريف المدارس  
بصراحه انا ناوي باذن الله مش حاعلم ولادي غير حاجات تجيب فلوس مش تخلص كل فلوسي ناوي  اعلمهم يلعبو كوره او تمثيل او غناء او رقص 
  للاسف الشديد ان تكون الحاجات دي اعدي مراكز للدخل مش العلم ولا العلماء    

       طبعا انا عارف اني مش هاعمل كده بس ده من الفرسه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> من الحاجات اللي تفرس 
> أن تكون أول مشاركة لعضو وعبارة عن جملة ( رحبوا فيا )  ويطلب التثبيت
> ولو محصلش يلعن ويشتم ويهد الدنيا علشان الموضوع متثبتش 
> 
> من الحاجات اللي تفرس
> تقرأ موضوع طويل عريض ومتلاقيش في نفسك حاجه تكتبها غير 
> أتفخس علي اللي مسككك قلم
> 
> من الحاجات اللي تفرس
> ...



ربنا يقويك وتفرسنا كمان وكمان  ::@:   ::@:   ::@:  

ايه الغل الداخلى ده يابوحميد  :: 

ربنا يبعد عنا الفرسه بقى بس لما ربنا يرضى علينا

----------


## نوسة

*اهلا اهلا با المفروسين والمفروساااااااااااااااااات 

اهلا اميرة  اهلا زيزو 

موضوع جميل للكلام من اى حاجة بتفرس الواحد بس الحقيقة انا مش مفروسة النهاردة 

بس اكيد هاجى كتير لانى قريت كل الفرسات اللى هنا وفعلا حاجة تفرس 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لى عودة مع اول فرسة 

تحياتى اليكم*

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا نوسة منورة عالم المفروسين 
ونشوفك وانتى مفروسة ان شاء الله
تحياتى لاميرة وزيزو

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايديكم ع الموضوع الحلو ده بجد جاى فى وقته لان للاسف مبقاش فيه حاجة دلوقتى تخلى الانسان مش مفروس 

انا بقى مفروسة  من الاغانى اللى بتتعمل بعد كل حرب فى اى بلد 

يعنى مثلا اول ما فلسطين اتضربت عملوا كمية اغانى كتيرة اووووووووووى وبعدين لما العراق اتضربت سابوا فلسطين والفوا اغانى ع العراق وبعدين لما لبنان اتضربت سابوا فلسطين والعراق وركزوا فى تفكيرهم كله ع  تاليف اغانى عشان ننساند لبنان 

انا عاوزة افهم حاجة هو انا لما االف اغانى واغنيها انا كده هساعد الشعب اللى بيضرب ده ولا هفك عنه الحصار ولا حتى هوقف الدم اللى بيجرى هناك ولا حتى حد من الاعداء هيسمع الاغانى دى فيوقف ضرب النار عشان شيرين ونانسى وديانا وشعبان غنوا لمساندة لبنان

بجد حاجة تفرس بدل ما يضيعوا فلوسهم فى انهما يالفوا اغانى يغنوها ويصوروها كمان يروحوا احسن يتبرعوا بيها للناس اكيد هتنفع اكتر

تسلم ايديكى يا اميرة انتى وزيزو ع الموضوع الحلو ده واكيد هدخله كتير لان الفرسات مش بتخلص خالص

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل بصراحه انا ماكنتش مفروس بس لما دخلت هنا اتفرست لاني افتكرت الحاجات دي فعلا تفرس
> 
> المهم بالنسبه لموضوع ام يوسف ومصاريف المدارس  
> بصراحه انا ناوي باذن الله مش حاعلم ولادي غير حاجات تجيب فلوس مش تخلص كل فلوسي ناوي  اعلمهم يلعبو كوره او تمثيل او غناء او رقص 
>   للاسف الشديد ان تكون الحاجات دي اعدي مراكز للدخل مش العلم ولا العلماء    
> 
>        طبعا انا عارف اني مش هاعمل كده بس ده من الفرسه*


اهلا بيك ياتيتو فى الموضوع موضوع التعليم بقى اعمل الى انت عايزه بس لو كل الناص هتفكر كده هنكون بلد تمام وهتبقى كلها اغنيه والحمد لله وبلاش مدارس ونقفل الجامعات كمان 
اسعدنا تواجدك ياجميل وربنا مع الكل

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *اهلا اهلا با المفروسين والمفروساااااااااااااااااات 
> 
> اهلا اميرة  اهلا زيزو 
> 
> موضوع جميل للكلام من اى حاجة بتفرس الواحد بس الحقيقة انا مش مفروسة النهاردة 
> 
> بس اكيد هاجى كتير لانى قريت كل الفرسات اللى هنا وفعلا حاجة تفرس 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


اهلا يانوسه اسعدنا تواجدك وربنا يديم عليكى الفرح ويبعد عنك الفرسات ان شاء الله

----------


## Amira

> اهلا نوسة منورة عالم المفروسين 
> ونشوفك وانتى مفروسة ان شاء الله
> تحياتى لاميرة وزيزو


*أهلا يا بيدو  

نورتنا مرة تانية و متنساش المرة الجاية ان دا موضوع للمفروسين  

ياعني كل واحد يجي بفرسته و يقولها و أنا و زيزو هانقوم بالواجب و نرد علي المفروسين  فين بقي فرستك النهاردة 

تحياتنا الطيبة لك *

----------


## حسام عمر

انا مفروس

من واحد مشرف معانا

اداني كذا موعد

وبيطنش بطريقه عجيبه

بأمانه نفسي لو شفته

اعمل فيه زي ما عملت في مشرف تاني

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> تسلم ايديكم ع الموضوع الحلو ده بجد جاى فى وقته لان للاسف مبقاش فيه حاجة دلوقتى تخلى الانسان مش مفروس 
> 
> انا بقى مفروسة  من الاغانى اللى بتتعمل بعد كل حرب فى اى بلد 
> 
> يعنى مثلا اول ما فلسطين اتضربت عملوا كمية اغانى كتيرة اووووووووووى وبعدين لما العراق اتضربت سابوا فلسطين والفوا اغانى ع العراق وبعدين لما لبنان اتضربت سابوا فلسطين والعراق وركزوا فى تفكيرهم كله ع  تاليف اغانى عشان ننساند لبنان 
> 
> انا عاوزة افهم حاجة هو انا لما االف اغانى واغنيها انا كده هساعد الشعب اللى بيضرب ده ولا هفك عنه الحصار ولا حتى هوقف الدم اللى بيجرى هناك ولا حتى حد من الاعداء هيسمع الاغانى دى فيوقف ضرب النار عشان شيرين ونانسى وديانا وشعبان غنوا لمساندة لبنان
> 
> بجد حاجة تفرس بدل ما يضيعوا فلوسهم فى انهما يالفوا اغانى يغنوها ويصوروها كمان يروحوا احسن يتبرعوا بيها للناس اكيد هتنفع اكتر
> ...


والله حاجه تحزن فعلا مش عارف هل ده كمسلمين هوا سلاحنا دلوقتى الغناء هل لو حاربنا هنحاربهم واحنا بنغنى الى اعرفه انهم كانو زمان بيغنو علشان يشدو من العزيمه بس بيكون فيه حرب لكن دلوقتى بنغنى عمال على بطال شكرا ياميرا والله انتى فتحتى فمخى الموضوع ده بعد مكنت سلمت امرى لله وقلت حالنا كده وهنفضل كده لغايه لما ربنا يرضى علينا 
اسعدنا تواجدك انا واميره وشكرا على المشاركه وتنورى فى اى وقت  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا مفروس
> 
> من واحد مشرف معانا
> 
> اداني كذا موعد
> 
> وبيطنش بطريقه عجيبه
> 
> بأمانه نفسي لو شفته
> ...



معلش ياحسام التمس له العذر برضو وكفايه اكل فى المشرفين ارحمهم  ::'(:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا جيت الناهرده علشان اقول على حاجه فرسانى وشلانى ومطلعه عينى بصراحه 

وهيا الكليبات وقنوات الدش وطبعا كلنا عارفينها  بجد مش عارف احنا هنوصل لغايه في 

بعد كده تفتح القناه من هنا وتلاقى الكليب شغال  و حاجه اخر قله ادب  ::'(:  

انا عايز افهم حاجه القائمين على القنوات دول مسلمين ازاى او ازاى يسمحو بنشر 

الحاجات دى هل علشان الماده ( الفلوس ) ولا علشان يخربو الشباب ويتعبوهم اكتر 

ماهم تعبانين  ::'(:  

بجد حاجه تحزن والله كنت بغير القنوات واخاف ايدى تيجى على قناه مثلا بالغلط واهلى 

مثلا قاعدين فعلا حاجه تكسف وتشل وتعل ::@:  

والمفروض ان القنوات دى كمان هتكون موجوده فى رمضان كمان طيب يراعو حتى 

حرمه الشهر الكريم الى جاى ده ربنا يجعلنا من التائبين فيه ويعتقنا من النار

لكن نعمل ايه مافيش اى نوع من الادب او الاحترام لمشاعر الناس

ربنا يهدى الجميع ويهدينا الى الصواب


[frame="1 50"]رساله الى من يهمه الامر 

ياريت للقائمين على القنوات دى فيه مليون بديل عنها 
ياريت تسالو الناس على ازوقهم قبل متشبعوهم 
 الحاجات دى وتخلوه واقع ومكتوب عليهم[/frame]

----------


## Amira

*إذا كانت فرستك يا احمد عن الفيديو كليب يبقي حدث و لا حرج 
و لكن الحديث اصبح ليس له أي صدي في الأجواء فالقنوات الغنائية أصبحت زي الهم علي القلب و كل يوم في ازدياد  
حتي في اوقات الربط في القنوات العادية بيقضوه في إذاعة أغنيتين ثلاثة دا طبعا غير البرامج الغنائية التي لا حصر لها. 
أعتقد ان المشكلة دي حلها بيد المشاهد "بالتوقف عن مشاهدة هذه القنوات و تشفيرها من أساسه"
و عليه ستنخفض نسبة المشاهدة للقناة يمكن يحسو أنهم أصبحو ظاهرة مرفوضة و يحاولوعلي الأقل يحسنو نوعيات الكليبات الي بيختارو عرضها و يقفو نهائي إذاعة أي أغاني لبعض المطربين و المطربات الذي اصبح منظرهم يصيبنا بالأشمئزاز، و ذلك حفاظا علي البقية الباقية من المصرين علي مشاهدة هذه القنوات الـ  .  

اللهم أرفع غضبك و مقتك عنا يا كريم*

----------


## تيتو الاسكندرية

*اه والله يا استاذ زيزو عندك حق
لا واللي يفرس اكتر انه تلاقي القنوات دي كمان بتشتري وتعرض الاغاني الاسلاميه
وتلاقي اغنيه اسلاميه شغاله وبعدها علطول واحده مش لابسه حاجه ..................

والله حاجه تفرس.........*

----------


## EVO

> *إذا كانت فرستك يا احمد عن الفيديو كليب يبقي حدث و لا حرج 
> و لكن الحديث اصبح ليس له أي صدي في الأجواء فالقنوات الغنائية أصبحت زي الهم علي القلب و كل يوم في ازدياد  
> حتي في اوقات الربط في القنوات العادية بيقضوه في إذاعة أغنيتين ثلاثة دا طبعا غير البرامج الغنائية التي لا حصر لها. 
> أعتقد ان المشكلة دي حلها بيد المشاهد "بالتوقف عن مشاهدة هذه القنوات و تشفيرها من أساسه"
> و عليه ستنخفض نسبة المشاهدة للقناة يمكن يحسو أنهم أصبحو ظاهرة مرفوضة و يحاولوعلي الأقل يحسنو نوعيات الكليبات الي بيختارو عرضها و يقفو نهائي إذاعة أي أغاني لبعض المطربين و المطربات الذي اصبح منظرهم يصيبنا بالأشمئزاز، و ذلك حفاظا علي البقية الباقية من المصرين علي مشاهدة هذه القنوات الـ  .  
> 
> اللهم أرفع غضبك و مقتك عنا يا كريم*


يا أميرة الامر المشكله مش فى التشفير وعدم المشاهده ده اصلا بقى فرض علينا حتى فى القنوات المحليه او القنوات الاخرى مثلا ممكن تلاقى نشره شغاله وتلاقى اعلان دخل فى النص عن شريط كاسيت غير طبعا المناظر وعرض حته من الفديو كليب مثلا وفنفس الوقت بيفرض عليكى سماع الرنات والنغمات وحوار النصب ده كمان على الناس 
مش هنقول اكتر من حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## _taftaf_

صباح الفل على كل المفروسين اللي موجودين 
يااااااااااااااااه كل ديه ناس مفروسة بصو ياجماعة انتو ممكن تكونو متخيلين اني جاي افرسكو اكتر لكن الموضوع مش كده والله انا جاي افرج عنكوا
 ليه على طول بنبص على الحياة من الجانب المظلم الحياة ليها جوانب كتير ممكن الواحد يبص على الحياة منها  بصو انا شاب زيكو ابلغ من العمر 25 سنة لسه مدخلتش دنيا بس بقول لنفسي اكيد هيجي يوم وادخلها رغم اني لا املك حق الشبكة مش الشقة وكان نفسي زمان ادخل كلية الهندسة دخلت كلية التجارة وقلت الحمد لله  الخيرة فيما اختاره الله وخرجت اشتغلت شغلانة احسن من المهمندس اشتغلت في خدمة عملاء فودافون وعرفت بعد كده ان لو علمتم الغيب لخترتم الواقع .
انا ممكن مشركش في الموضوع ده تاني بس انا حبيت اقول للناس اللي فيه ياجماعة في حاجة اسمها (الرضي) .
والله العظيم هو ده الوحيد اللي هيخلصكوا من فرستكو

----------


## سابرينا

ده سؤال يازيزو 
اسال الاعضاء انتم مش مفروسين من ايه 
لكن كل حاجه بتفرس 
والفرسه الاكبر ان ده بقى طبيعى 
غير بقى الحاجات ديه 
انا مفروسه من صاحب المكتب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *إذا كانت فرستك يا احمد عن الفيديو كليب يبقي حدث و لا حرج 
> و لكن الحديث اصبح ليس له أي صدي في الأجواء فالقنوات الغنائية أصبحت زي الهم علي القلب و كل يوم في ازدياد  
> حتي في اوقات الربط في القنوات العادية بيقضوه في إذاعة أغنيتين ثلاثة دا طبعا غير البرامج الغنائية التي لا حصر لها. 
> أعتقد ان المشكلة دي حلها بيد المشاهد "بالتوقف عن مشاهدة هذه القنوات و تشفيرها من أساسه"
> و عليه ستنخفض نسبة المشاهدة للقناة يمكن يحسو أنهم أصبحو ظاهرة مرفوضة و يحاولوعلي الأقل يحسنو نوعيات الكليبات الي بيختارو عرضها و يقفو نهائي إذاعة أي أغاني لبعض المطربين و المطربات الذي اصبح منظرهم يصيبنا بالأشمئزاز، و ذلك حفاظا علي البقية الباقية من المصرين علي مشاهدة هذه القنوات الـ  .  
> 
> اللهم أرفع غضبك و مقتك عنا يا كريم*


ربنا يستر علينا ان شاء الله يسمع من بقك ربنا  :f:

----------


## Amira

*تيتو الأسكندرية 
صدقت و الله - فعلا قنوات فيها تناقض بشكل غريب ، شكرا اخي الفاضل لمشاركتك و متابعتك  

EVO
أنت بتظلمهم بصراحة هما مش بيقطعو النشرة خالص للأعلان - بيقطو المسلسل او فيلم السهرة - شكرا علي المشاركة و الأضافة  

taftaf
اهلا بك اخي الكريم وسط منتدي ابناء مصر 
وشكرا علي مشاركتك الهادئة اخي الكريم - و لكن جميعنا و الحمد لله راضي بقضاء الله و قدره ، أما عن فرساتنا ما هي إلا ناتج عن أمور كثيرة سلبية تحدث علي المستوي العام و رغبتنا في تغيرها هو ليس رضي أوعدم رضي منا بل حلم و رغبة في تحقيق الأفضل لنا و لمستقبل بلدنا ، شكرا لك مرة اخري علي تواجدك 

سابرينا 
هما اصحاب الأعمال كلهم كدا يفرسو - بس دول مقدرو عليهم  ، شكرا لكي أختي الحبيبة علي المشاركة *

----------


## أنفـــــال

موضوع الناس المفاريس دة جميل أوي على فكرة ..  :: 
أنا كمان مفروسة .. بس مفروسة من حاجات كتير أوي .. 
في ناس مفروسين من نفس الحاجت الي أنا مفروسة منها .. 
حسيت بنوع من المشاركة و دة في حد ذاته جميل .. 
و بالنسبة للرضى .. الرضى لا علاقة له بالشعور بالفرسة .. يا تاف تاف .. و مرحباً بك على فكرة  :: 
الرضى جميل .. بس موضوع البنزين الغالي دة مش يضايق ؟؟ 
ما علاقة البنزين الغالي بالرضا ؟؟ 
و ما علاقة اهمال القطارات والطرق بالرضا ؟؟ 
الرضا بما يقسمه الله لنا أيوة .. لكن الرضا مش معناه السلبية .
.............. 
في حاجة في دماغي .. لو طلعت زي مانا فاهمة .. 
صدقوني .. هتطير فيها رقاااااااااب ..  :: 
ايوة انا بعيدة .. بس مش معنى اني بعيدة اني مش هاقدر امارس الشر من بعيد ..
و انا مفيش حاجة بتفرق معايا و ضربوا الاعور على عينه قال خربانة خربانة ..  :: 
كفاية كدة بقى .. 
و دمتم

----------


## Amira

> موضوع الناس المفاريس دة جميل أوي على فكرة .. 
> أنا كمان مفروسة .. بس مفروسة من حاجات كتير أوي .. 
> في ناس مفروسين من نفس الحاجت الي أنا مفروسة منها .. 
> حسيت بنوع من المشاركة و دة في حد ذاته جميل .. 
> و بالنسبة للرضى .. الرضى لا علاقة له بالشعور بالفرسة .. يا تاف تاف .. و مرحباً بك على فكرة 
> الرضى جميل .. بس موضوع البنزين الغالي دة مش يضايق ؟؟ 
> ما علاقة البنزين الغالي بالرضا ؟؟ 
> و ما علاقة اهمال القطارات والطرق بالرضا ؟؟ 
> الرضا بما يقسمه الله لنا أيوة .. لكن الرضا مش معناه السلبية .
> ...


*انفـــال  أهلا بك معنا يا عزيزتي في موضوع المفاريس  

يا تري ايه الي في دماغك يا جميل ، و بعدين رقاب مين الي هاتطير يا تري ؟؟  

دا باين عليه الموضوع كبير قوي  

أسعدنا كثيرا تواجدك معنا  و مشاركتك التي بها بعض الغموض المثير ، حفظكي الله اختي الفاضلة من كل شر *

----------


## abuanc

اخويا تاف تاف والله انت فرستني جدا تعرف ليه لانك بتقول عمرك 25 سنه وعايز تتجوز وبتقول لنفسك مسير يجي اليوم اللي تدخل فيه دنيا يابني انت ليه عايز تجنني وتغلط نفس غلطتنا مش كفايه اننا لم نسمع نصايح الناس اللي اتجوزو قبلنا على العموم لو مصر تجرب يبقى ربنا معاك وساعتها هنقول لبنت مبروك عليك مش ليك وكل عام وانت طيب يا طيب

----------


## abuanc

احكيلكم على حاجه تفرس  السنه اللي فاتت مدير مدرستنا في الامارات صمم على ان يلم الموبايلات بتاعت الاولاد اثناء امتحانات الاعداديه في المدرسة المهم احنا حذرناه من عواقب هذه الفعله واخبرناه ان طلابنا لا يغشون من الموبايل ولسه لم تصلهم هذه المعرفه والخبره المهم الراجل ركب دماغه ومر على اللجان وبدء الاول بالصف التاسع فاذ به يلم اكثر من 100 موبايل بس من التاسع المهم الاخ وضعهم كلهم في كيس واحد وقال بلاش الثاني والاول الاعدادي كفايه يسلمو الموبايل للمراقبين داخل اللجنه وبعد انتهاء الامتحان جاءه الطلاب يريدون موبايلاتهم ففتح الكيس وقال كل واحد ياخد موبايله فطبعا اللي ليه واللي مالوش اخذ وفي النهايه اكتشف ضياع اكثر من 20 موبايل وكانت مشكله كبيره ان الاولاد سرقو بعض  اللي يفرس ان ثاني يوم كان يريد يعمل نفس الموضوع  الله يستر على العرب ومخهم

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مفروسة من طبيعة انسانية
ان الواحد ساعات ما بيفكرش الا فى نفسه وبينسى فى سكته ناس كتير وبيظلمهم
انا من الناس اللى بتعمل كدة اكيد... بس اول مرة اخد بالى انها حاجة تفرس كدة*

----------


## sayedattia

*الأبن العزيز / زيزو (أحمد)*

*موضوعك شيق وجميل ... ووسيلة لفتح ثقب من بركان خامد لتسريب بعض من البخار المكتوم  ... 
ولكن ايها الشباب المفروس من كل حاجة وغضبان من كل حاجة ومهموم من كل حاجة .. هل سألت نفسك آخر كل يوم عملت إيه عشان تصلح أي حاجةفي أي حاجة 
الفرسه شيء رائع لو ح ياخدنا الي الطريق لحل الأسباب اللي أدت لفرستك وفرستها وفرستنا كلنا .. لأن الفرسة دي بتاعتنا كلنا ...
ومن الحاجات اللي تفرس أن الشباب اللي مش لاقي فرصة عمل مناسبه في مصر يسافر الخارج ويغسل صحون أو يبيع جرايد ماتحاول في مصر أحسن واشرف واسهل 
مش دي حاجه تفرس ؟؟؟!!!
مع خالص تحياتي*

----------


## abuanc

اخوانا اللي بيعايبو على اللي يسافر بره ليغسل الصحون بس احب اقول لو لقيت ده لو لقيت غسيل صحون في مصر في فندق مش هقول في مطعم عادى هيدوك اجر كام 500 جنيه بالكثير تعرف في امريكا غسيل الصحون بكام بيتحسب بالساعه الساعه ب      بكام دولار تحب اقول اخبرني احد الاصدقاء اللي سافرو الى امريكا انه 20دولار يعني لو عملت 10 ساعات باليوم مرتبك باليوم 200 دولار يعني حوالي 1100 جنيه مصري  يا جماعه اللي يلاقي سفر يسافر الشغل مش عيب خصوصا عند الخواجات   بس المهم تحافظ على دينك بره وشكرا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> اخويا تاف تاف والله انت فرستني جدا تعرف ليه لانك بتقول عمرك 25 سنه وعايز تتجوز وبتقول لنفسك مسير يجي اليوم اللي تدخل فيه دنيا يابني انت ليه عايز تجنني وتغلط نفس غلطتنا مش كفايه اننا لم نسمع نصايح الناس اللي اتجوزو قبلنا على العموم لو مصر تجرب يبقى ربنا معاك وساعتها هنقول لبنت مبروك عليك مش ليك وكل عام وانت طيب يا طيب



اخى الكريم  ربنا يفرجها عليك ديه سنة الحياة 




> احكيلكم على حاجه تفرس السنه اللي فاتت مدير مدرستنا في الامارات صمم على ان يلم الموبايلات بتاعت الاولاد اثناء امتحانات الاعداديه في المدرسة المهم احنا حذرناه من عواقب هذه الفعله واخبرناه ان طلابنا لا يغشون من الموبايل ولسه لم تصلهم هذه المعرفه والخبره المهم الراجل ركب دماغه ومر على اللجان وبدء الاول بالصف التاسع فاذ به يلم اكثر من 100 موبايل بس من التاسع المهم الاخ وضعهم كلهم في كيس واحد وقال بلاش الثاني والاول الاعدادي كفايه يسلمو الموبايل للمراقبين داخل اللجنه وبعد انتهاء الامتحان جاءه الطلاب يريدون موبايلاتهم ففتح الكيس وقال كل واحد ياخد موبايله فطبعا اللي ليه واللي مالوش اخذ وفي النهايه اكتشف ضياع اكثر من 20 موبايل وكانت مشكله كبيره ان الاولاد سرقو بعض اللي يفرس ان ثاني يوم كان يريد يعمل نفس الموضوع الله يستر على العرب ومخهم


 ::  

معلش فى كل الدول العربيه كده مش فى الامارات بس شكرا على الحضور والتواجد وربنا يفك فرستك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا مفروسة من طبيعة انسانية
> ان الواحد ساعات ما بيفكرش الا فى نفسه وبينسى فى سكته ناس كتير وبيظلمهم
> انا من الناس اللى بتعمل كدة اكيد... بس اول مرة اخد بالى انها حاجة تفرس كدة*


معلش يابسمه ربنا يصلح الحال بس لازم فيه اعتبرات كتير الانسان لازم يحطها فى دماغه ابسط الاشياء هما الناس الى حواليه لانها بتندرج تحت بند الانانيه 
شكرا لحضورك يابسمه اسعدنا تواجدك

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *الأبن العزيز / زيزو (أحمد)*
> 
> *موضوعك شيق وجميل ... ووسيلة لفتح ثقب من بركان خامد لتسريب بعض من البخار المكتوم  ... 
> ولكن ايها الشباب المفروس من كل حاجة وغضبان من كل حاجة ومهموم من كل حاجة .. هل سألت نفسك آخر كل يوم عملت إيه عشان تصلح أي حاجةفي أي حاجة 
> الفرسه شيء رائع لو ح ياخدنا الي الطريق لحل الأسباب اللي أدت لفرستك وفرستها وفرستنا كلنا .. لأن الفرسة دي بتاعتنا كلنا ...
> ومن الحاجات اللي تفرس أن الشباب اللي مش لاقي فرصة عمل مناسبه في مصر يسافر الخارج ويغسل صحون أو يبيع جرايد ماتحاول في مصر أحسن واشرف واسهل 
> مش دي حاجه تفرس ؟؟؟!!!
> مع خالص تحياتي*


 حقاً لا استطيع التعبير عن مدي سعادتي بتواجدكم الكريم في موضوعنا المتواضع ...فهذا ما نتوقعه من حضرتك مشاركتنا و تواجدك وسطنا دوماً فحضرتك شخصية نكن لها كل إحترام و تقدير

موضوع الوظائف والشباب والعمل حقيقى الحال فى مصر بقى شى لا يطاق لي اصدقائى راحم علشان يقدمو السيره الذاتيه فى الشركات كانو يعاملو باسوا معامله فى حين انهم خرجى جامعات مصريه وحضرتك بقت تسمع عبارات كثيره من ضمنها ( معاك حد يزقلك الورق ) ( الوظائف دى ليها ناسها ) وعبارات اخرى كتيره غير شروط الوظيفه التى تشترط الخبرة طيب ياجماعه انتم بتحسبو سنسن الخبره من ساعه التخرج طيب انا لسه متخرج اعمل ايه لا تجد ردا نهائيا 
فعلشان كده الشباب بيلجا للسفر لان لو الانسان الى لسه متخرج معاه الامكانيات لعمل مشروع مكنش اتبهدل وسافر 
شكرا سعدنا بتواجد حضرتك معانا 

زيزو  :f:  اميرة

----------


## عـزالديـن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالكم أيها المفروسين والمفروسات الأحياء منكم والأموات ( الأموات من الفرسة طبعاً  )

شكراً يازيزو على الموضوع الجميل والشيق والشـكر موصول للأخت أميرة

الحقيقة لو شاركت وقولت ايه الى فارسنى ممكن الموضوع ينفجر 

سأكتفى بالإطلاع والمتابعة  

وافر التحية والتقدير 

*

----------


## sayedattia

> حقاً لا استطيع التعبير عن مدي سعادتي بتواجدكم الكريم في موضوعنا المتواضع ...فهذا ما نتوقعه من حضرتك مشاركتنا و تواجدك وسطنا دوماً فحضرتك شخصية نكن لها كل إحترام و تقدير
> 
> موضوع الوظائف والشباب والعمل حقيقى الحال فى مصر بقى شى لا يطاق لي اصدقائى راحم علشان يقدمو السيره الذاتيه فى الشركات كانو يعاملو باسوا معامله فى حين انهم خرجى جامعات مصريه وحضرتك بقت تسمع عبارات كثيره من ضمنها ( معاك حد يزقلك الورق ) ( الوظائف دى ليها ناسها ) وعبارات اخرى كتيره غير شروط الوظيفه التى تشترط الخبرة طيب ياجماعه انتم بتحسبو سنسن الخبره من ساعه التخرج طيب انا لسه متخرج اعمل ايه لا تجد ردا نهائيا 
> فعلشان كده الشباب بيلجا للسفر لان لو الانسان الى لسه متخرج معاه الامكانيات لعمل مشروع مكنش اتبهدل وسافر 
> شكرا سعدنا بتواجد حضرتك معانا 
> 
> زيزو  اميرة


*أعزائي / زيزو ... أميرة*
*أنا متفق معاكم تماما .. بخصوص صعوبة وجود عمل في مصر حاليا ... ولكن هناك شعاع نور ممكن ياخدنا لأماكن جديدة وثرية .. إصرار الشاب او البنت ممكن يجبر الآخريين علي إعطائك فرصتك .. أنا مش بقول كلام مزوق وخلاص ... ولكن من واقع خبرتي وتجاربي الكتيرة آمنت إن اللي مصمم علي شيء ح يحققه ولو بعد فتره.. 
وفي هذا الموضوع أحب أن أضيف أن بعض الشباب (مش كلهم) بيزودها حبتين تلاته 
عايز وظيفة تفصيل .. ممكن أبدأ بسيط وبعدين بمجهودي أكبر وأكبر
تصورا أن بعض الشباب بيستني الصيف عشان يشتري أحدث مايوه ولابد يكون ماركة
وتمنه بيتحسب بالآلافات مش بالميات (للمزيد .. أدخل الرابط التالي* 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=58984
*علي فكرة أنا بجيب رجليكم عشان تشرفوني في قاعات الشعر
مع تحياتي لجميع المفروسين والمفروسات*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف حالكم أيها المفروسين والمفروسات الأحياء منكم والأموات ( الأموات من الفرسة طبعاً  )
> 
> شكراً يازيزو على الموضوع الجميل والشيق والشـكر موصول للأخت أميرة
> 
> الحقيقة لو شاركت وقولت ايه الى فارسنى ممكن الموضوع ينفجر 
> 
> سأكتفى بالإطلاع والمتابعة  
> ...



ربنا يكرمك يا استاذ عز وشكرا لحضورك اسعدنا تواجدك الجميل مع خالص تحيتنا وتقديرنا 

زيزو  :f:  اميرة

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أعزائي / زيزو ... أميرة*
> *أنا متفق معاكم تماما .. بخصوص صعوبة وجود عمل في مصر حاليا ... ولكن هناك شعاع نور ممكن ياخدنا لأماكن جديدة وثرية .. إصرار الشاب او البنت ممكن يجبر الآخريين علي إعطائك فرصتك .. أنا مش بقول كلام مزوق وخلاص ... ولكن من واقع خبرتي وتجاربي الكتيرة آمنت إن اللي مصمم علي شيء ح يحققه ولو بعد فتره.. 
> وفي هذا الموضوع أحب أن أضيف أن بعض الشباب (مش كلهم) بيزودها حبتين تلاته 
> عايز وظيفة تفصيل .. ممكن أبدأ بسيط وبعدين بمجهودي أكبر وأكبر
> تصورا أن بعض الشباب بيستني الصيف عشان يشتري أحدث مايوه ولابد يكون ماركة
> وتمنه بيتحسب بالآلافات مش بالميات (للمزيد .. أدخل الرابط التالي* 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=58984
> *علي فكرة أنا بجيب رجليكم عشان تشرفوني في قاعات الشعر
> مع تحياتي لجميع المفروسين والمفروسات*


يارب يا استاذ سيد احسن والله فيه ناس كتير الواحد بيشفهم وبيصعب عليا حالهم جدا واهم شباب متخرجين ولسه بيقولو ياهادى فى مدرسه الحياه وطبيعه العمل وبيتعاملو اسوا معامله مش عارف على ايه هل هم اجرمو انهم اتخرجو ولا اجرمو انهم اتعلمو 
ربنا يهدى الحال ويوفق كل انسان للشى الى بيتمناه
وشكرا على دعوه حضرتك لاحدى قاعات الابداع 
مع خالص احترامى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم  :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

يااااااااااااااااااااااااة دا انتم وقعتولنا من السما 
بس متخافوش احنا لحقناكم 
يامساء الفل والياسمين على كل عضو وعضوة مفروس 
يا ماشاء الله واضح ان المفروسين عددهم فى الليمون 
لا وفى تزايد وتقدم كماااااااااااان 
انا عن نفسى من المفروسين لأ والمفروسين بشددددددددددددة 
مفروسه من الناس ومن الاسلوب ومن سوء التقدير 
مفروسه ان كل واحد يحلل كلامك على مزاجه من غير ما يسال عن توضيح او يكلف خطرة انه يستفسر ويسال عن قصدك 
بكل بساااااااااطه ياخد الكلام كدا لجوة ويحلله ويفسرة بشتى الطرق اللى تيجى على هواه 
لا وايه ييجى يحاسبك بعدها كأنك ارتكبت جريمة كبرى 
ومطلوب القبض عليك لسوء نيتك 
لا وممكن كمان يطنشك ولالالالالالالا يعبرك وانت قاعد او وانت بتتكلم معاه 
طيب وعلى ايه يعنى؟؟ 
انا اريح نفسى احسن اللى عاوز يفهم بنت شهريار زى ماهى اهلا وسهلا بيه 
واللى مش عاوز ..؟؟؟؟؟ (ولا بلاش) 
والله يا جماعه لو كل واحد يتعامل ببساطه ويحاول يفهم اللى قدامه ويحط سلامه النيه قدام عيونه 
وقبل ما تتكلم ونرغى بكلام كتير عن نفسك 
افهم اللى قدامك الاول واتعرف عليه 
قبل ما تتكلم معاه وبعدين تكتشف ان تفكيرة بعيد عن تفكيرك 
اتعرف على صديقك بجد بسلامه نيه وباخلاص 
هانحافظ على مشاعر بعض 
ومحدش فيها هايجرح التانى.. 
معلش طولت عليكم 
بصراحه اصلى مفرووووووووووووووسه على الاخرررررررررر 
اختى العزيزة اميرة 
اخى العزيز زيزو 
شكرا لكم 
واليكم ارق تحياتى وتقديرى 
وكل سنه وانتم بخير..

----------


## Amira

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااة دا انتم وقعتولنا من السما 
> بس متخافوش احنا لحقناكم 
> يامساء الفل والياسمين على كل عضو وعضوة مفروس 
> يا ماشاء الله واضح ان المفروسين عددهم فى الليمون 
> لا وفى تزايد وتقدم كماااااااااااان 
> انا عن نفسى من المفروسين لأ والمفروسين بشددددددددددددة 
> مفروسه من الناس ومن الاسلوب ومن سوء التقدير 
> مفروسه ان كل واحد يحلل كلامك على مزاجه من غير ما يسال عن توضيح او يكلف خطرة انه يستفسر ويسال عن قصدك 
> بكل بساااااااااطه ياخد الكلام كدا لجوة ويحلله ويفسرة بشتى الطرق اللى تيجى على هواه 
> ...


*منورة دائرة المفروسين يا عبير  

هي حكاية التحليل الخاطي دي تفرس فعلا و خصوصا لما يكون الواحد نيته سليمة و مش قاصد يبقي شرير  
بس فيه ناس بتكون غاوية تطلع الي قدامها غلطان و يتفننوا في إيجاد أخطاء من لا شيئ 
زي مثلا "أصل أنتي قولتي صباح الخير من غير نفس" "أنتي فاكرة لما كنا بنتكلم و سألت سؤال كان ردك طريقته مش  حلوة و كنتي بتسخري مني" و غير كدا كتيررررر 

سبحان الله هو حد كان دخل جوانا و عرف نوايا الواحد أيه  حاجة تفرس صحيح 

ربنا يحفظك من كل شر يا عبير *

----------


## Amira

*أنا بقي عندي فرسة بسيطة قوي - بس قولت ماحرمش الموضوع منها  

كان يا مكان يوجد مطرب غلبان محبوس بسبب تزوير شهادة الجيش و تهربه من أداء الخدمة العسكرية 

و لما فرج الله كربه و خرج من سجنه بالسلامة كان أول أعماله أشتراكه في أحتفالات أكتوبر و غنائه أغنية وطنية عن الجيش و الخدمة العسكرية 
يا فرستي 
*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *أنا بقي عندي فرسة بسيطة قوي - بس قولت ماحرمش الموضوع منها  
> 
> كان يا مكان يوجد مطرب غلبان محبوس بسبب تزوير شهادة الجيش و تهربه من أداء الخدمة العسكرية 
> 
> و لما فرج الله كربه و خرج من سجنه بالسلامة كان أول أعماله أشتراكه في أحتفالات أكتوبر و غنائه أغنية وطنية عن الجيش و الخدمة العسكرية 
> يا فرستي 
> *



يومه والله اتحرق دمى قلت والله ده معندوش اى نوع من الدم نفس الكلمه الى قلتها يومها يابنتى 
يمهل ولا يهمل  :Ranting2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> بس فيه ناس بتكون غاوية تطلع الي قدامها غلطان و يتفننوا في إيجاد أخطاء من لا شيئ 
> زي مثلا "أصل أنتي قولتي صباح الخير من غير نفس" "أنتي فاكرة لما كنا بنتكلم و سألت سؤال كان ردك طريقته مش حلوة و كنتي بتسخري مني" و غير كدا كتيررررر


انتى نسيتى عمايلك ولا ايه يا اميرة يافرساااااااااااااااانى
هههههههههههه
لك يوم ياظالم
يعنى هى جت على تامر بس
وماخفى كان اعظم

----------


## bedo_ic

كل عام وانتم بخير
انا بقى مفروس جدا وخلاص ؟؟؟

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم بخير 
موضوع فكرته جميلة جدا 
الف شكر اختى اميرة
الف شكر اخى احمد

----------


## mohamed95

أيه ياجماعه أنتو لسه مفروسين
أنا بقول رمضان كريم وأنسوا بقى

----------


## Amira

> انتى نسيتى عمايلك ولا ايه يا اميرة يافرساااااااااااااااانى
> هههههههههههه
> لك يوم ياظالم
> يعنى هى جت على تامر بس
> وماخفى كان اعظم


*لا مش ناسية يا جميل  
"لك يوم يا ظالم" بس أشمعني يوم ليه مش أسبوع أو شهر مثلا ؟ عموما أنا هاكتفي بيوم واحد وأمري لله 
منورنا دائما يا عبير*

----------


## Amira

*



			
				بيدو 
كل عام وانتم بخير
انا بقى مفروس جدا وخلاص ؟؟؟
			
		

و أنت طيب يا دكتور عمرو
انا بشكر الفرسة الي فرستك علشان جابتك معانا تاني ، نورتنا بجد 





			
				a_leader
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم بخير 
موضوع فكرته جميلة جدا 
الف شكر اختى اميرة
الف شكر اخى احمد
			
		

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا أخي الكريم علي المرور و مشاركتنا 
و كل عام و أنت بخير 





			
				mohamed95
أيه ياجماعه أنتو لسه مفروسين
أنا بقول رمضان كريم وأنسوا بقى
			
		

الله أكرم يا أ / محمد 
بس ننسي أيه ؟؟*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباح الفل على كل المفروسين والفروسات
وعلى مديرة الفرسه اللى احنا فيها
وفرسه اليوم من كل واحد عامل فهيم وهو بطاطاااااااا
يعنى عامل فاهم فى كل شىء وهو لا يفقه شىء
بس العيب مش عليه
العيب على اللى بيصدق ويعطيله الامان
ونرجع نقول انا اللى استاهل كل اللى يجرالى..

----------


## ندى الايام

موضوع جميل يا زيزو
واحب اقولك فرستى ومتضحكش عليا
انا مفروسه من نفسى اوى علشان 
بانسى بسرعه انا شلت 100 جنيه فى حته
وبعدين نسيت انا شلتها فين ولحد دلوقتى بدور عليها
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

استنى ياندى هانيجى ندور معاكى..
بس اللى هيلاقيها له 90% من قيمتها..

----------


## ندى الايام

ماشى يا شهريار
تعالى يا ستى وخوديها كلها
متغلاش عليكى  بس المهم
القيها علشان استريح

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مساء الفل يا زيزو  ... مساء الفل يا مرمر

مساء الفل على كل أخوانا المفروسين 

أنا بقى النهاردة مفروسة لان الواحد أحيانا بيتصرف تصرفات بيكون قصده منها أنه يعمل حاجة كويسة ولكن قد يفهمها البعض بطريقة مختلفة ويشاء القدر فى عدم تحقق الهدف المرجو من تلك التصرفات فساعتها بكون متغااااظة قوووووى
فهمتوا حاجة هههههههههه 
رمضان كريم

----------


## Amira

> صباح الفل على كل المفروسين والفروسات
> وعلى مديرة الفرسه اللى احنا فيها
> وفرسه اليوم من كل واحد عامل فهيم وهو بطاطاااااااا
> يعنى عامل فاهم فى كل شىء وهو لا يفقه شىء
> بس العيب مش عليه
> العيب على اللى بيصدق ويعطيله الامان
> ونرجع نقول انا اللى استاهل كل اللى يجرالى..


صباح الفل يا عبير  :f:  
طبعا أكيد فرستك دي خلصت و عدي عليها فرسات تانية كتير "ما أحنا عايشين في البلد دي علشان نتفرس بس" لما بقينا مدمنين فرس علي ما أظن  ::@:  

بس شخصية "أبو العريف" يا عبير أصبحت موجودة بشكل مرضي لو تلاحظي مافيش حد دلوقتي ممكن تلاقيه يقول"أنا ماعرفش" كلنا بسم الله ماشاء الله بنفهم في كل حاجة و كلنا عارفين كل حاجة 

و إذا الواحد أتكلم عن حق و معرفة فعلا - تلاقي أبو العريف الي القدامه يقوله "يا عم روح أنت هاتفتي فيها" 

الواحد مابقاش عارف بجد من الي فاهم و مين الي بطاطا 

بس الي أنا عارفاه حاليا أني سعيدة بيكي جدااا و بتواجدك الجميل  :f:

----------


## Amira

> موضوع جميل يا زيزو
> واحب اقولك فرستى ومتضحكش عليا
> انا مفروسه من نفسى اوى علشان 
> بانسى بسرعه انا شلت 100 جنيه فى حته
> وبعدين نسيت انا شلتها فين ولحد دلوقتى بدور عليها
> هههههههههههههههه


أهلا يا ندي 
بيني و بينك النسيان دا بقي مشكلة فعلا  :Huh:  
أتمني أنك تكوني لقيتي ال 100 ج 
بس لو اتكررت حكاية النسيان دي ماتسكتيش بجد لأن دا كدا ممكن يتقلب حالة مرضية سمعتي في "مرض الزهايمر؟؟" 
أنا لفترة قريبة جدااا كان الدكتور أداني دواء لتنشيط الذاكرة  :Elvis:  
شكرا علي تفاعلك يا ندي  :f:

----------


## Amira

> مساء الفل يا زيزو  ... مساء الفل يا مرمر
> 
> مساء الفل على كل أخوانا المفروسين 
> 
> أنا بقى النهاردة مفروسة لان الواحد أحيانا بيتصرف تصرفات بيكون قصده منها أنه يعمل حاجة كويسة ولكن قد يفهمها البعض بطريقة مختلفة ويشاء القدر فى عدم تحقق الهدف المرجو من تلك التصرفات فساعتها بكون متغااااظة قوووووى
> فهمتوا حاجة هههههههههه 
> رمضان كريم


هي فعلا حاجة تضايق يا أحلي كلمة 

بس لو أي حد لجأ لبعض التصرفات التي قد يراها الأخرون أنها غريبة نوعا ما و غير مناسبة و لكن كانت تصرفاته دي علي أساس تحقيق هدف ما (بس يعني يكون هدف نيته سليمة فعلا  ::  ) بس للأسف كان حظه أن أتت الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن و لم يحقق هدفه المرجو - يبقي ليس في الإمكان أحسن مما كان  :Elvis:  و أنه لا يتفرس و لا حاجة  و يشرح موقفه ، و الله أتفهم كان بها ماتفهمش يبقي  يترك الأخرين لقناعتهم  و سوء الظن و الفهم 
ما دام الواحد متأكد و واثق من نفسه أنه حسن النية دي تبقي كافية لأرضاء شخصه  :2:  

دائما يسعدني تواجدك العطر معنا يا أحلي كلمة  :f:

----------


## mr_virus

انا مفروس علشان فى عضو هنا عمل فيا مقلب فظيع 

طب ده اعمل معاه ايهههههههههه؟

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميل جدا يا اميرة ويا زيزو..

انا اليوم مفروسة بشكل..  :Ranting2:   .. من شخص باله طويييييييييييييل تعبت والله وعصبت .. وانا مشهور عني الهدوء .. والمشكلة اني كنت بأعمل خير .. :2:  

شكرا لكم على الموضوع الرائع .. والله انا كنت في حاجة له الان. ::h::  


بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا مفروس علشان فى عضو هنا عمل فيا مقلب فظيع 
> 
> طب ده اعمل معاه ايهههههههههه؟


ادعيله بالصحه والعافيه وان ربنا يباركلة  :: 
منور الموضوع يافيرس 
ازوزه هنا يابنى لفيرس  :Beer:

----------


## summar

انا مدايقة من حاجة وياريت تلاقيلى فيها حل
المنتدى كسلان اوى..

----------


## نانيس

حقيقي موضوع جميل
تحيتي للأخ الفاضل زيزو ولأختي الفاضلة أميرة
ولو الموضوع مستمر فسأشارككم (الفرسة) بإذن الله.

----------


## bedo_ic

بفكر فى ناس عملت معاهم الطيب ومش نافع معاهم.........................
امممممممممممممممممممم ... اعمل ايه ..................
اسيبهم وخلاص ....................
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا مدايقة من حاجة وياريت تلاقيلى فيها حل
> المنتدى كسلان اوى..


ازيك يايسرا اهو المنتدى شغال اهو بس انتى نزلى مواضيع وشاركى 
منوره ياهانم  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> حقيقي موضوع جميل
> تحيتي للأخ الفاضل زيزو ولأختي الفاضلة أميرة
> ولو الموضوع مستمر فسأشارككم (الفرسة) بإذن الله.


اهلا نانيس والموضوع مستر ان شاء الله شكرا للتواججد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بفكر فى ناس عملت معاهم الطيب ومش نافع معاهم.........................
> امممممممممممممممممممم ... اعمل ايه ..................
> اسيبهم وخلاص ....................
> بيدووووووووووووو


اخبارك ايه يابيدو ليك وحشه كبيره ياجميل 
على العموم ادام عملت الطيب ده شى جميل لكن عامه ((( عتاب الندل اجتنابه ))) 
فكبر دماغك وسيبك منهم لانهم ميستهلوش  :: 
تحت ال  :: 
منور يامعلم

----------


## مصطفى255

*السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جميل فى الحقيقة انا مفروس من الأعلان الذى يظهر فى المنتدى وكل ما اتحرك فى الشاشة ينحرك معاى ويغطى الكلام ولما اقول طيب اغلقه اجده اخرجنى على القاعة الرئيسية للمنتدى
*

----------


## Amira

وحشتني اليوميات ... أفتكرتها و قولت افك فيها عن نفسي بكلمتين.... 

مرة سمعت ناس بتتكلم و بيحكوا مشاكلهم و ان الستات متجنين اليومين دول بالزيادة .. و رد أحدهم "معلش أصل اليومين دول موسم البتنجان ... فكرت كدا بتنجان!!!! و ايه علاقة الجنان بالبتنجان  :xmas 22: 
و مرت الايام و راحت و جت تاني ... و يشاء السميع العليم ان اصادف الجنان أمامي بشخصه و مع شوية تركيز و إلقاء نظرة علي الاسواق أكتشفت ان البتنجان مغرق الدنيا.... التمست لهم العذر و قولت لأ دا واضح ان الجنان و البتنجان واخدين بعض عن حب... 
و تمر ايام تانية و أروح اماكن تانية و أشوف شخصيات تانين خالص ...و الاقي بقي الجنان منتشر حولي بشكل أصابني بالعدوة و من كتر الجنان بقي و زهقي قررت أسأل هو أيه الحكاية الجنان ماله منتشر ليه كدا و مبقاش يميز سيدات من رجال و نسبة الاصابة بالجنان عالية جدااا عند الطرفين...
و للاسف ان الي يفرس أن كل طرف متقمس أستايل جنان غير لائق عليه تماما...و مسخفه خالص علي فكرة 

يالا بقي أهو علم الزراعة تطور و البتنجان بقي متواجد طوال العام دلوقتي... فاشمعني يعني البتنجان يتواجد و الجنان لأ 
بس في المجمل أن الواحد مش بيتفرس و لا بيتضايق من البتنجان بالعكس دا مفيد وكله حديد و له كذا طريقة للاكل أجمل من بعض...لكن الجنان شيئ ماسخ و سخيف لا طعم و لا ريحة و لا لون و مافيش من وراه غير الفرسة و وجع الدماغ

----------


## zizoYAzizo

توك توك العاصمه 





بعد فشل مشروع تاكسي العاصمه الذي هو للاغنياء فقط وكثره اهمال سائقي المكيروباص واستغلال سائقي التاكسي للركاب ظهر علينا التوك توك وسيلة نقل الركاب ذات العجلات الثلاثة التي انتشرت في السنوات الأخيرة في أحياء القاهرة الشعبية وفي المدن الصغيرة وأيضا في التجمعات العمرانية الحديثة

ومع ذلك فإن أعداده تنتشر وبالآلاف في هذه المناطق المصرية، حيث يحقق فرص عمل لأعداد لا بأس بها من الشباب والطلبة وكذلك توفير فرصه عمل للشباب في ظل حالة البطالة التي تعاني منها مصر. بالإضافة إلى أنه يعتبر وسيلة نقل رخيصة تتناسب مع معظم قاطني الأحياء الشعبية الفقيرة في مصر. 

ومع انتشاره الفظيع والمروع داخل الاحياء الا انه ظهرت له مساوء اكثر من مميزاته حيث انه الميزه الوحيده من وجهه نظري هو قدرته علي الدخول الشوارع والازقه الضيقه المنتشره في المناطق الشعبيه الا ان مساوءه كثيره جدا مثل عدم الامان حيث انه ليس به ابواب ومعرض للانقلاب في اي وقت لكونه علي ثلاث عجلات والانتشار المفزع الذي يعوق حركه المرور . والمشكله الاكبر بل الاخطر هي انخفاض معدل اعمار سائقي هذه المركبه والذين هم صبيه لم يتعدوا الثالثه عشر من عمرهم وقد رأيتهم بعيني حيث ان التوك توك منتشر اكثر من البشر في المنطقه .

فلابد من النظر الي هذه الظاهره والغائها من الشوارع المصريه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> وحشتني اليوميات ... أفتكرتها و قولت افك فيها عن نفسي بكلمتين.... 
> 
> مرة سمعت ناس بتتكلم و بيحكوا مشاكلهم و ان الستات متجنين اليومين دول بالزيادة .. و رد أحدهم "معلش أصل اليومين دول موسم البتنجان ... فكرت كدا بتنجان!!!! و ايه علاقة الجنان بالبتنجان 
> و مرت الايام و راحت و جت تاني ... و يشاء السميع العليم ان اصادف الجنان أمامي بشخصه و مع شوية تركيز و إلقاء نظرة علي الاسواق أكتشفت ان البتنجان مغرق الدنيا.... التمست لهم العذر و قولت لأ دا واضح ان الجنان و البتنجان واخدين بعض عن حب... 
> و تمر ايام تانية و أروح اماكن تانية و أشوف شخصيات تانين خالص ...و الاقي بقي الجنان منتشر حولي بشكل أصابني بالعدوة و من كتر الجنان بقي و زهقي قررت أسأل هو أيه الحكاية الجنان ماله منتشر ليه كدا و مبقاش يميز سيدات من رجال و نسبة الاصابة بالجنان عالية جدااا عند الطرفين...
> و للاسف ان الي يفرس أن كل طرف متقمس أستايل جنان غير لائق عليه تماما...و مسخفه خالص علي فكرة 
> 
> يالا بقي أهو علم الزراعة تطور و البتنجان بقي متواجد طوال العام دلوقتي... فاشمعني يعني البتنجان يتواجد و الجنان لأ 
> بس في المجمل أن الواحد مش بيتفرس و لا بيتضايق من البتنجان بالعكس دا مفيد وكله حديد و له كذا طريقة للاكل أجمل من بعض...لكن الجنان شيئ ماسخ و سخيف لا طعم و لا ريحة و لا لون و مافيش من وراه غير الفرسة و وجع الدماغ


ياااااااااااااااااااااصباح البتنجان
والله معاكى حق يا اوختى

احلى فرسة بقى قابلتها
وهطق منها
لما تبقى وسط ناس
ويبقوا حلوين اوووووووووووى وكويسين اووووووووووووووى معاكى لو ليهم مصلحه
او علشان مش تقفى فى طريقهم
انما لو فتحتى بقك واتكلمتى
وعارضتية فى رأى
او قلتى رأى مكنش فى مصلحته 
ولا ياسلاااااااااااااام لو اتهفيتى فى عقلك وشهدتى وقولتى الحق لو كان ضد مصلحته

ياسلاااااااااااااااااام على الوش التانى اللى تشوفيه
وممكن يعنى ولا كئنة يعرررررررررررررررررررفك
وممكن كمان مفيش صباح الخير

مش هترد الصباح ان شااااااااااااااااااااااالله عنك مارديت
وبتبع نظام اخدت ايه من وشك علشان اخد من قفاك
هقول الحق ولو على رقبتى
يخربيت صحوبية المصلحة دى
بجد ممكن تخلى الواحد بيكرة المكان اللى هو قاعد بيه
بتخلينى مش عارفه اثق فى حد
ولا ببقى عارفه اللى قدامى صديق بجد
ولا مجرد انه بيقرب علشان ياخد حماية منك
بجد دنيا غريبة
ربنا يحمينا ويطلعنا منها على خير

اميرررررررررررررررررررررررة واضح ان البتنجان وصل عندنا
اعتذر عن الرغى الكتير
بس يظهر ان البتنجان وصل للفرسة وبقوا موسم
صباح الفل عليكم

----------


## the_chemist

الصفحة دى ناقصها شئ مهم

ناقصها نعمل زى اليابانيين لما عملوا غرفة "إخراج الفرسة أو فش الغل و الغيظ"
غرفة فيها تماثيل للناس الكبار في المؤسسة أو العمل 
و كل لما تتغاظ من واحد منهم تروح الغرفة دى و تقعد تضرب فيه لما تموته من الضرب
ياريت تعملوا كده
بس مش للكبار في المنتدى الكبار في .............
ههه ياللا الوطن العربي كله
و هتلاقوا الهجوم علي الغرفة دى للركب 
ياللا هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووم

مفروس
و مفروس جدا من حاجات كتيييييير في البلد دى و مش عارفين نحلها
أولها الجمعيات النسوية اللى ماشية ورا الأمريكان و تيتة كونداليزا بالرز من غير خلطة
و كل شوية ممنوع ختان الإناث ليه يا عم يقول لك عشان فيه بنت ماتت و هى بتعمل العملية
طيب ما فيه 1000 ولد يا إما ماتوا يا إما فقدوا الرجولة و هما بيعملوا العملية نمنع ختان الصبيان كمان
يقول لك لا أصل فرض واجب

و كمان الشروط اللى ملهاش لازمة في وثيقة الزواج "الحمد لله تزوجت قبل هذه الوثيئة ما تتطلع"

هأطول عليكم 
كفاية كده المرة دى و إلي لقاء

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
و الله يا أميرة من جهة الفرسة فحاجات كتيرة اوييييييييييي الأيام ديه بتفرس
انا يعني مثلا بقي لي ييجي اسبوع مفروسة هههههههههههههههه
اعدت اقول اكتب ايه اللي فارسني لقيت مش هعرف ادي انهي فرسة الأولوية في الكتابة  :: 
الحاجات ملخبطة و الناس اكتر لخبطة 
و الجنان بقي رسمي و علي عينك يا تاجر 
كل واحد ماشي بدماغه مش مهم و قال مش واخد باله ان غيره فاهمه 
تعرفي الغريب ان كل واحد فاهم نفسه فالح و فاهم و هو بس اللي ذكي 
سبحان الله كل يوم بترحم علي جدتي و علي الأمثال  اللي كانت بتقولها 
ما يغفلش الناس الا المغفل 
تصدقي من قريب شوفت موقف فكرني بالمثل ده 
و الايام ديه بقي كل يوم بشوف موقف يثبت لي المثل ده ..الله يرحمك يا تيتة كان فيكي شئ لله  :: 
في رعاية الله

----------


## Amira

*مشكلة التوك توك يا زيزو واصلة للفضائيات و للاسف لا حد عارف يحل و لا يربط ... بس من رأيي يعني ان الناس بتتسرع و بيجيبوا وجع القلب لنفسهم .. و الي يستلف و لا يزنق نفسه في جمعية و لا يبيع حاجة من بيته علشان يغامر و يدخل في مشروع لا هو عارف ابعاده ايه و لا هايكون نفعه او ضرره إيه .... و طبعا مع عدم الحل و الربط لازم تحصل المآساة لأ و مآساة جماعية لاصحاب التوك توك و الي بيركبوه و حتي للي ماشين في الشارع ... ربنا يلطف بينا جميعا* 
*ما تيجي نشترك يا زيزو و نجيب واحد توك توك و صلحه*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
موضوع حلو قوى 
فكرته عباره عن تفريغ للشحنات الزائده من الغل والغيظ 
تمام كدا دا موضوع نفسى بقى 
هقول اللى فارسنى دلوقتى :
 فارسنى غلاء الاسعار كل شويه زياده زياده مفيش تخفيض ابداً

----------


## Amira

> *اميرررررررررررررررررررررررة واضح ان البتنجان وصل عندنا
> اعتذر عن الرغى الكتير
> بس يظهر ان البتنجان وصل للفرسة وبقوا موسم
> صباح الفل عليكم*




*صباح الورد و الفل و الكريم كراميل * 
*و الله مش عارفة اقولك ايه يا عبير ...بس الست سعاد حسني قالتها كلمة "بانو علي اصلكم بانو" الأغنية دي تحسيها متفصلة مخصوص لبتوع المصالح...*
*احسن حاجة فيهم يا عبير انك بتقدري تميزيهم بسرعة لانهم بيكونو مكشوفين قوي... ومش عارفة هما طايقين نفسهم ازاي يعني* 
*ربنا يكفيكي شرهم يا جميلة *

----------


## Amira

> *الصفحة دى ناقصها شئ مهم ناقصها نعمل زى اليابانيين لما عملوا غرفة "إخراج الفرسة أو فش الغل و الغيظ"*
> *غرفة فيها تماثيل للناس الكبار في المؤسسة أو العمل* 
> *و كل لما تتغاظ من واحد منهم تروح الغرفة دى و تقعد تضرب فيه لما تموته من الضرب*


*الحقيقة اول مرة اسمع عن الغرفة الياباني دي * 
*بس استوقفني شيئ  ... يا تري خامة التماثيل الي بتضرب كانت ايه !!!*

*شكرا لمشاركتك بفارسة يا فندم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الورد و الفل و الكريم كراميل  
> و الله مش عارفة اقولك ايه يا عبير ...بس الست سعاد حسني قالتها كلمة "بانو علي اصلكم بانو" الأغنية دي تحسيها متفصلة مخصوص لبتوع المصالح...
> احسن حاجة فيهم يا عبير انك بتقدري تميزيهم بسرعة لانهم بيكونو مكشوفين قوي... ومش عارفة هما طايقين نفسهم ازاي يعني 
> ربنا يكفيكي شرهم يا جميلة


بانو بانو بانووووووووووو على اصلكوا بانوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بانو للمصالح الحكومية والاعمال الحرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياصباح الفرسة على اجمل  المفروسات فى منتدانا الغالى

----------


## مي مؤمن

*موضوع جميل جدا يا زيزو تسلم ايدك انت وأميره ودة هيبقى موضوعي المفضل لان الفرسات بقيت بالهببببببببببل
والايام دي كتييييييييييييير بس الخوف انه يطق من كترها 
الي فارسني الفلسسفه والفزلكه من ناس 
والناس اللزجة الي عامل زي السولتيب ولا دول من النوع الامير الي ما بيطلعش ولا بالطبل البلدي 




			
				بانو بانو بانووووووووووو على اصلكوا بانوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بانو للمصالح الحكومية والاعمال الحرة
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياصباح الفرسة على اجمل المفروسات فى منتدانا الغالى
			
		

أحلى سلام لبيرو ويارب يفك وقعان النت بتاعك يااااااااااااااارب

بجد تسلم ايدكوا وكل فرسه وانتم طييبين*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أحلى سلام لبيرو ويارب يفك وقعان النت بتاعك يااااااااااااااارب


اتفففففففففففففففففففففففففففك ياميوياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
واحلى فرسة لاحلى بنات

----------


## the_chemist

> *الحقيقة اول مرة اسمع عن الغرفة الياباني دي * 
> *بس استوقفني شيئ  ... يا تري خامة التماثيل الي بتضرب كانت ايه !!!*
> 
> *شكرا لمشاركتك بفارسة يا فندم*


و الله يا أميرة
التماثيل دى عندهم بتتصنع من البلاستيك أو أكياس مليانة بالقطن 
ليييييييييييييييييييييه؟
عشان عندهم مفيش حد بيتخنق للدرجة دى يعنى مش هيقطع التمثال

لكن عندنا دى لازم تتصنع من الحديد الصلب و لازم تبقى صب عشان مش تتهرى من كُتر الضرب
صباحك عسل

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا أميرة انت و زيزو عاملين ايه في البرد ده برررررررررررد
انا بقي مفروسة من حاجة..... هي ايه بقي يا قمراية :Confused: 
السماجة اللي بقت منتشرة في الناس....ايوة و الله سماجة  :: 
قلت في بالي طيب ليه مش نعمل قاعة للسماجة في المنتدي و اهو نستفيد من الظاهرة  :: 
و في آخر السنة نعمل أوسكار اسمج موضوع هههههههههه
صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف .....دنيااااااا
في رعاية  الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

يا سلام على اليوميات وعودتها الجميلة
الحقيقة مش عارفة اقولكم ايه يا أميرة ويا زيزو
غير أن الفرسة بقت هي الشعور العام هذه الأيام


وبمناسبة اقتراح بوكى
انا موافقة جدا عليه
علشان كل واحد يقدر ينفس عن كمية الغلاسة والسماجة الموجودة والكامنة جواه بلا خجل في هذه القاعة  :Girl (12): 

بجد بشكركم على الموضوع وشكل هبقى زبونة مستديمة هنا  ::nooo::

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيك يا أميرة انت و زيزو عاملين ايه في البرد ده برررررررررررد
> انا بقي مفروسة من حاجة..... هي ايه بقي يا قمراية
> السماجة اللي بقت منتشرة في الناس....ايوة و الله سماجة 
> قلت في بالي طيب ليه مش نعمل قاعة للسماجة في المنتدي و اهو نستفيد من الظاهرة 
> و في آخر السنة نعمل أوسكار اسمج موضوع هههههههههه
> صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف .....دنيااااااا
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،





> يا سلام على اليوميات وعودتها الجميلة
> الحقيقة مش عارفة اقولكم ايه يا أميرة ويا زيزو
> غير أن الفرسة بقت هي الشعور العام هذه الأيام
> 
> 
> وبمناسبة اقتراح بوكى
> انا موافقة جدا عليه
> علشان كل واحد يقدر ينفس عن كمية الغلاسة والسماجة الموجودة والكامنة جواه بلا خجل في هذه القاعة 
> 
> بجد بشكركم على الموضوع وشكل هبقى زبونة مستديمة هنا


الحقيقة اول ما شفت المشاركتين بتاعكو جه علي لساني تعليق فوري و هو "أنا مش مستريحالكو انتم الاتنين"  :: 

نأسف للقطع و سنواصل الرد  :xmas 7:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ازيك يا أميرة انت و زيزو عاملين ايه في البرد ده برررررررررررد
> انا بقي مفروسة من حاجة..... هي ايه بقي يا قمراية
> السماجة اللي بقت منتشرة في الناس....ايوة و الله سماجة 
> قلت في بالي طيب ليه مش نعمل قاعة للسماجة في المنتدي و اهو نستفيد من الظاهرة 
> و في آخر السنة نعمل أوسكار اسمج موضوع هههههههههه
> صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف .....دنيااااااا
> في رعاية  الله ،،،


 ::-s:   ::mm::  
 :3: 

اعتقد انت المفروض تقولي يا بوكي
اللي يعيش ياما يقرأ 

بالنسبة بقه للسماجة 
مرة من 8 سنين تقريبا أيام ما كنت في الجامعة  :: 
كنت قاعد أتفرج علي الشلل اللي موجوده في الجامعة

كل شله دايما بيكون فيها واحد أو أتنين علي الأقل بيهرج
الغريب بقه في الموضوع 
ان اللي بيهرج في الشله كل اللي موجودين بيضحكوا من كلامه وبيكونوا في قمة الإنبساط

علي العكس اللي خارج الشله دايما بيحس أن اللي بيهرج ده سمج أو دمه تقيل
حتى ولو اللي نفس الكلام ده اتقال في الشله الجديدة

فكرة بقه ليه بقه كده بقه  :: 

طيب لو اخدنا السمج ده وحطناه في شله تانيه مع ناس تانيين 
برضك هيضحكوا معاه وينبسطوا ويمكن يغيروا فكرتهم عن السماجة

علي رأي المثل
سمج لبن تمرهندي

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
طيب أنا مفروسة جداً و هطق من المصالح الحكومية...

شئون الطلبة عندنا يتحطوا ع الجرح يجيب غرغرينا لو عوزتي أي ورقة ببيان الدرجات يبقى انتي اللي دخلتي النار برجليكي حتى لو كان مستقبلك و وظيفة أحلامك متوقفة على الورقة دي..تبصلك الموظفة بمنتهى البرود و السماجة اللي في الدنيا و تقولك....تعالي بكرة!!!

تسولي نفسي أطلع كارنيه نقابة العلميين و آخد المشوار لوسط البلد قياسة لييييييييييييييييه..الموظفة نفسيتها تعبانة حبتين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الرخصة يطلعوا عين عين عين عنيا عشان تطلع ليييييييييييييه...عشان مدفعتش كويس..و الحدق يفهم..

دي فرسة أولى..و الفرسات جية كتير...
و مساء الفرسة عليكم جميعاً..

تسلم ايدك يا أميرة انتِ و زيزو...


*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]
اللبن المستورد اختفى 
*
*
*
اللبن المحلى مخزز
*
*
*
اللبن الطبيعى غاالى 
*
*
*

حاجة تفرس [/frame]

----------


## Amira

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*
> *و الله يا أميرة من جهة الفرسة فحاجات كتيرة اوييييييييييي الأيام ديه بتفرس*
> *انا يعني مثلا بقي لي ييجي اسبوع مفروسة هههههههههههههههه*
> *اعدت اقول اكتب ايه اللي فارسني لقيت مش هعرف ادي انهي فرسة الأولوية في الكتابة* 
> *الحاجات ملخبطة و الناس اكتر لخبطة* 
> *و الجنان بقي رسمي و علي عينك يا تاجر* 
> *كل واحد ماشي بدماغه مش مهم و قال مش واخد باله ان غيره فاهمه* 
> *تعرفي الغريب ان كل واحد فاهم نفسه فالح و فاهم و هو بس اللي ذكي* 
> *سبحان الله كل يوم بترحم علي جدتي و علي الأمثال اللي كانت بتقولها* 
> ...




*ربنا يرحم تيتة و امواتنا و اموات المسلمين أجمعين إن شاء الله* 

*المثل في الجول بصراحة  و التغفيل انواع و علي عينك يا تاجر * 
*يعني مثلا فيه مغفل غبي يتضحك عليه ... و فيه مغفل تاني يكدب علينا و ينسي و يضحكنا عليه  و فيه مغفل ثالث يستنصح و فاكر أنه انصح من الي حواليه ... و علي رأي الي قال "من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع علي جدور رقبته فيه" * 

*ريهام ماتغبيش علينا ... يعني الي يفرس كتير فامالكيش حجة بقي إنك تيجي تاني*

*نورتي يا جميلة*

----------


## Amira

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة om elbanat
					

السلام عليكم


*


> *موضوع حلو قوى* 
> *فكرته عباره عن تفريغ للشحنات الزائده من الغل والغيظ* 
> *تمام كدا دا موضوع نفسى بقى* 
> *هقول اللى فارسنى دلوقتى :*
> *فارسنى غلاء الاسعار كل شويه زياده زياده مفيش تخفيض ابداً*




*تخفيض !!! يا إلهي الكلمة دي لازم ننساها بجد او تمحي تماما من قاموس كلماتنا* 
*دلوقتي الشركات لما بتقدم عروض أسعار للمنتجات السلعية ... السعر بيكون لمدة يومين اتنين فقط...* 
*و الله بجد أحنا كأفراد لازم يكون فيه ترشيد في استهلاكنا لبعض المنتجات و نبطل بقي نظام الأكل الكتير و بقيته يترمي و الحركات الي تفرس دي  اعتقد انها خطوة ممكن تساهم في تخفيض نفقاتنا شوية...* 
*يعني مثلا من 20 يوم اشتريت سلعة بسعر 10 ج بعدها بكام يوم اشتريت نفس السلعة بسعر 12.50ج و بعد كام يوم كمان اشتريتها بـ 13.50 اخر مرة أشتريتها كان يوم الجمعة بـ 15.50ج ...شوفي زادت كام مرة !! و الفرق أد ايه !!  لأ و انا بردو مافيش فايدة بشتريها * 

*ربنا يعدي علينا أزمة الغلاء دي علي خير * 

*خالص تحياتي لكي اختي الفاضلة ام البنات *

----------


## بنت شهريار

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااصباح الفرسات الجميلات
منورين والله يا احلى المفروسات
واحلى فرسة لاحلى اميرة معانا
يوم سعيد على الجميع يارب

بمناسبة السماااااااااااااااااجه اللى بنشوفها
سبحان الله الناس بقت مش بس سمجة لا وباردددددددددددددددددددددة

كنت فى يوم مع الاسرة فى مصيف
وقابلنا واحد صاحب بابا وطلع بالصدفه ابنه كان معايا فى الجامعه
فاجه يسلم علينا 
ووقف يرغى ويسلم 
كان مر تقريبا على اخر مرة اتقابلنا فى الجامعه حوالى 9 سنين
وفى وسط الكلام لقيته بيقولى بس انتى اتغيرتى اوى
بقوله اتغيرت ازاى حضرتك 
يقولى كلامك واسلوبك وهزارك 
اتغير خالص
قلتله كبرنا بقى والمسئولية وكدا يعنى
يقولى لالالالالالالالالالالالا الاول احسن
قلتله افندم !!!!!!!!!!!
قالى لا مقصدش بس انتى كدا عاقلة اوى زيادة عن زمان
استغربت اكتر كنت عاوزة اقوله انت اهبل يابنى 
قلت يابت ماعلينا
وكلمت كلام
ودا بردو مصرررررررررررر اتغيرتى اوى
قلت اللهم اخزيك ياشيطان 
وعلى راى ياسمين عبد العزيز فى الفيلم كنت عاوزة اوريلة احدث موضه فى تطويل الشباشب
اخر مازهقت قلتله ايه يابنننننننننننننننننننننننننى
هو انا كدا فى ايه؟
يقولى شفتى اتعصبتى اهو مكنتيش كدا زمان
كنت ابتديت اكرة نفسى بصراحه
قلتله بابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ماما بتنادى 
من كتر السماااااااااااااااجه اللى كان فيها مسلمتش حتى قبل ما امشى
حسيت اد ايه الناس سخيفة اوى 
وقضيت اجازة سيئة جدا من كتر ما حسيت انى اتغيرت اوى
 وللاسف لخبطنى مبقتش عارفه التغيير دا للأفضل ولا للأسوأ

صباح الفرسة

----------


## مي مؤمن

*سيبك منه يا عبير 
واضح انه  هههههههههههههههههه
لو انتي اتغيرتي عن زمان يبقى الحمد الله
لاننا معجبين جدا بيكي كدة وبعيد فين العقل دة ههههههههههههههههههه
اشووووووووووووفه دا احول يا بنتي  
انا مفروووووووووووووسه 
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اا
يخرررررررررررررررررررررربيت الكووووووووووووووووووووووووسه
الي مليت البلد حتى الكليه 
تحياتي لكم يا مفروسين*

----------


## the_chemist

> كنت فى يوم مع الاسرة فى مصيف
> وقابلنا واحد صاحب بابا وطلع بالصدفه ابنه كان معايا فى الجامعه
> فاجه يسلم علينا 
> ووقف يرغى ويسلم 
> كان مر تقريبا على اخر مرة اتقابلنا فى الجامعه حوالى 9 سنين
> وفى وسط الكلام لقيته بيقولى بس انتى اتغيرتى اوى
> بقوله اتغيرت ازاى حضرتك 
> يقولى كلامك واسلوبك وهزارك 
> اتغير خالص
> ...


تسمحى لي أرد 
معلهش و الله مش سماجة

دا السماجة تقول له يا أستاذى

و هو العقل وحش و لا ايه
و لا عاوز الكل أهبل زيه
من الصنف ده كتيييييييييييير ماتعديش
ربنا ينجى

صباحكو بدون فرسة

----------


## islam88

انا بقا كنت مفروس لكن علي ما وصلت لاضافة الرد كنت خلاص بقيت عمال اضحك كلكم بصراحة دمكم خفيف و اوعو ف يوم من الايام تسيبوا المنتدي مع الف سلامه 
يا خسارة انا دمي مش خفيف قوي كدة زيكم لكن انا ناوي ان شاء الله افتح صفحة جديدة للنكد ربنا يبعدكم عنه
السلام عليكم ورحوة الله وبركاتة

----------


## Amira

> الي فارسني الفلسفه والفزلكه من ناس حميييييييييييير 
> والناس اللزجة الي عامل زي السولتيب ولا دول من النوع الامير الي ما بيطلعش ولا بالطبل البلدي


 

طيب و ليه نظلم الحمير !!  ::  
كل انسان بداخله فيلسوف ... فيلسوف بفكره و معتقداته و طريقته في تنظيم أمور حياته ... بس اعتقد أن الأفضل له و لينا انه يتعايش و يحتفظ بالفيلسوف ده داخله بدون ما يفرض فلسفته علي الآخرين و نظام بقي "أنا قريت في مجلة ريفية تصدر في امريكا اللاتينية"  ::  

اما عن اللزوجة بقي ... فا دي حاجة فارساني بقالها فترة من شخصية نفسي اقولها 
"that's more than enough"  ::-s: 
و علي راي الي قال ابعد عن اللزج و مش عارفة ايه كدا  ::  




> انا مفروووووووووووووسه 
> جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> يخرررررررررررررررررررررربيت الكووووووووووووووووووووووووسه
> الي مليت البلد حتى الكليه 
> تحياتي لكم يا مفروسين


 

*فيه حاجات كتير يا مي المفروض نكون اتعودنا عليها و علي تتطورها في حياتنا ... مين فينا مصادفش  موقف كان محتاج فيه لواسطة و مدورش عليها !!!!*

يعني دلوقتي الكوسة تطورت و اصبحت "قرع" و القرع لما استوي قال للكوسة يا لوبيا  ::  و حاجات كتير كده بقي 

الحقيقة سعدنا بمشاركاتك معانا يا مي  :f:  ... 
و ربنا يرحمنا شوية من الي يفرس   :2:  
خالص تحياتنا  :f:

----------


## Amira

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> *ازيك يا أميرة انت و زيزو عاملين ايه في البرد ده برررررررررررد*
> *انا بقي مفروسة من حاجة..... هي ايه بقي يا قمراية*
> *السماجة اللي بقت منتشرة في الناس....ايوة و الله سماجة* 
> *قلت في بالي طيب ليه مش نعمل قاعة للسماجة في المنتدي و اهو نستفيد من الظاهرة* 
> *و في آخر السنة نعمل أوسكار اسمج موضوع هههههههههه*
> *صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف .....دنيااااااا*
> *في رعاية الله ،،،*




*و عليكم السلام و الرحمة ...*
*كويس إنك جيتي تاني .. مش قولتلك الي يفرس كتير * 
*السماجة  تصوري اني بفكر كتير في معناها و مش عارفة افسرها ...لقيتها انه مجرد كلمة يلفظها اللسان علي ما يتعارض و شخصياتنا أو يسبب لنا الشعور بالضيق ... سواء بقي نقولها علي أفراد أو أقوال أو أفعال ...* 

*و بالنسبة لاوسكار أسمج موضوع .. انا من المؤيدين و لست لا سمح الله من المعارضين * 

*لا و لسة هاتشوفي اكتر و اكتر و أسمج من كدا كمان * 

*محبتي لكي*

----------


## Amira

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

يا سلام على اليوميات وعودتها الجميلة


*


> *الحقيقة مش عارفة اقولكم ايه يا أميرة ويا زيزو*
> *غير أن الفرسة بقت هي الشعور العام هذه الأيام*




*يارتها تبقي شعور غرق مش عام * 

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

وبمناسبة اقتراح بوكى


*


> *انا موافقة جدا عليه*
> *علشان كل واحد يقدر ينفس عن كمية الغلاسة والسماجة الموجودة والكامنة جواه بلا خجل في هذه القاعة* 
> 
> *بجد بشكركم على الموضوع وشكل هبقى زبونة مستديمة هنا*




*بس كدا القاعة المنشودة هاتبقي "أوت اوف كنترول" * 

*خليكي زبونة من دلوقتي .. علشان بعد كدا هايبقي فيه رسوم اشتراك فارسة * 

*بجد رغم انك جايلنا مفروسة .. لكن وجودك أسعدنا أحنا * 

*مودتي لكي اختي الحبيبة قلب مصر*

----------


## كاسرالامواج

موضوع حلو جدا جدا

الله يحفضكم من كل سوء يا اهل مصر

تحياتي للجميع

 :Heart33:

----------


## أنفـــــال

أنا دمي محروق أوي .. كلمة مفروسة دي بسيطة جدا قياساً باللي انا حاسة بيه .. 
عارفين ايه المشكلة دلوقتي ؟؟
لما تسأل حد : تعرف تعمل دي ؟؟ يقولك أيوة .. و هو مش عارف اصلاً لا يعمل دي و لا يعمل غيرها ..
و تعتمد انت عليه .. و ترجع بعدها بيومين .. تسأله : ماشي الحال ؟؟ 
يقولك زي الفل .
و بعدين تيجي الصبح النهاردة تطلب منه الداتا عشان الريبورت يقولك .. أصل ففي حاجات وقفت معايا مخلصتهوش ..!
و ابص على اللي عمله .. ألاقيه زي مانا سيبتهوله .. و بعدين يتكلم بصراحة قائلاً :اصلي معرفتش اشتغل عليه .. اصل دي نسخة تانية من البرنامج اللي انا متعود عليه .. !
المصيبة بقى انه مفكرني جاهلة مثلا .. لأن اساسيات العمل واحدة .. من اول نسخة لحد اخر نسخة !!
دة معناه انه مش بيعرف يشتغل .. 
او ناوي يدور على حد طيب زيي يعمل له شغله و يستخبى وراه عشان ياخد مرتبه في آخر الشهر !!
دة احنا لسة بنقول يا هادي ..! لحقنا  نرمي مسؤولياتنا البسيطة على غيرنا ؟؟
دمي اتحرق .. 
قررت ماقدمش التقرير و اقدم بداله مذكرة داخلية .. تقول ان سبب عدم تقديم التقرير في المشروع الفلاني الشهر دة ..
هو ان فلان الفلاني لم يقم بعمله مما أدى إلى عدم حصولي على المعلومات اللازمة لعمل التقرير. 
كدة لازم عشان يبقى عارف ان الاكبر منه مايعملوش شغله !!
و ان انا مش هشتغل مكان اتنين .. !
و انه ماضي على عقد من بنوده انه عارف معرفة نافية للجهالة بكل مسؤوليات وظيفته !!
حظه بقى .. !!

----------


## بنت شهريار

ياصباح الفرسات النارية انهاردة
ربنا معاكى يا انفال
اديلو تقرير علشان يتعلم يقول معرفش
مش يعطل شغلة وشغل غيرة كمان
تحياتى

الفرسة الاجمل والاحلى بقى
اللى تخليك تتعلم الادددددددددددددددددب على حق
وتتعلم ازاى تكدب وتنافق
ويتقطع لساااااااااااااااااااانك قبل ماتقول الصراحه عما بداخلك
او عن طبع من طباعك
او حتى عن رأى مهما كنت شايف ان رأيك دا صح
ياسلااااااااااااااااااااااام عن الناس اليومين دول
يا الله على البشر
الله عليك لما تعطى الامان
وتعطى الاحلام
وتعطى الامنيات الجميلة
وتعطى كل شىء ممكن تكون كونته فى خيالك
تعطية لو حتى لنفسك
وفجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة تكتشف ان كل دا ضاع
ضاع لييييييييييييه !!!
لانك اتكلمت بصراحه
لانك مش انسان كذاب او منافق او بوشين
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اخص اخص
هو لسه حد كدا
لسه حد بيقول الحق
لسه حد بيقول سورى معلش انا عيبى كذا
ازاااااااااااااااااااااى حد يقول انه مش ملاك وانه من البشر وفيه عيوب
دا لو فرضنا ان دا من العيوب اساسااااااااااااااااااااااااا
غلط غلط غلط
اكيد انا اللى غلط مش الدنيا
انا اللى اتربيت غلط على الصدق والصراحه
ودا عيب فى زمنا الحالى 

يارب توب علينا من البشر الغبية اللى قلوبها سودا
رحمتك بينا يارب
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## Amira

> طيب لو اخدنا السمج ده وحطناه في شله تانيه مع ناس تانيين 
> برضك هيضحكوا معاه وينبسطوا ويمكن يغيروا فكرتهم عن السماجة
> 
> علي رأي المثل
> سمج لبن تمرهندي


*لأ طبعا مش هايغيروها ... اصل علي رأي المثل بردو  "السماجة مايختلفش عليها اتنين"* 

*و الي نشوفه سمج مرة .. بيفضل سمج علي طول  ... مش هايتحول يعني * 

*نورت اليوميات يا فندم*

----------


## Amira

> *طيب أنا مفروسة جداً و هطق من المصالح الحكومية...*
> 
> *شئون الطلبة عندنا يتحطوا ع الجرح يجيب غرغرينا لو عوزتي أي ورقة ببيان الدرجات يبقى انتي اللي دخلتي النار برجليكي حتى لو كان مستقبلك و وظيفة أحلامك متوقفة على الورقة دي..تبصلك الموظفة بمنتهى البرود و السماجة اللي في الدنيا و تقولك....تعالي بكرة!!!*
> 
> *تسولي نفسي أطلع كارنيه نقابة العلميين و آخد المشوار لوسط البلد قياسة لييييييييييييييييه..الموظفة نفسيتها تعبانة حبتين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *الرخصة يطلعوا عين عين عين عنيا عشان تطلع ليييييييييييييه...عشان مدفعتش كويس..و الحدق يفهم..*
> 
> *دي فرسة أولى..و الفرسات جية كتير...*
> ...


 *آه من المصالح الحكومية و وجع القلب الي معظم الناس بتعاني منها ... و الله يا سارة هي مش حاجة تفرس و بس لأ دي تحرق الدم و تخلي الانسان يخرج عن شعوره و مش بعيد يلسع كمان * 

*يعني الحياة معانا لونها بمبي ... علشان موظفين الحكومة يكملو علينا بغلاستهم ..* 

*بجد أتمني اشوف في بلدنا نظام عمل ناجح للمصالح الحكومية..*

*اتمني تكون الامور انتهت معاكي علي خير يا سارة..* *و لسة الي يعيش ياما يتفرس* 

*نورتينا يا جميلة*

----------


## Amira

> اللبن المستورد اختفى 
> 
> اللبن المحلى مخزز
> 
> اللبن الطبيعى غاالى 
> 
> 
> حاجة تفرس


 
*لبن مستورد !!!* 

*ربنا يلطف بينا جميعا يا إسكندراني * 

*خالص إمتناننا لزيارتك الكريمة لليوميات*

----------


## حمادو

أنا بصراحة مش مفروس
أنا كنت مفروس بس دلوقتى خلاص الحمد لله

أنا داخل أسلم عليكم بس واحجز لنفسى كرسى علشان لما أتفرس آجى هنا كتير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء مرسل من اكبر فرسة حسة بيها دلوقتى للمفروسيت الغاليين اووووووووووووووووى

مفروسة اوى من نفسى
لانى حسة انى ضعيفة
مش قادرة اخد القرار دا  لوحدى
للاسف للاسف للاسف
لازم تكون قوى اكبر معايا
الله يخربيت الضعف 
مفروسة بجد من نفسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا

----------


## Amira

*علي الرغم من اني لا بحب الكورة و لا افهم فيها حاجة لكن ساعة ماتشات مصر كنت احب اقعد و اتفرج و لما كانت تضيع منهم هاجمة الاقي نفسي بنفعل تلقائيا كأني مولودة بفهم في الكورة* *و يا سلام بقي لو هاجمة إنتهت في الجول...بشجع و لا كأني في المدرجات* 
*و وصلنا للنهائي و الحمد لله كسبنا و خدنا البطولة و غنينا "أفرح يا قلبي" و قولنا فعلا اللاعيبة عملوا ماتش ممتاز و كانت فرحتنا بيهم اكتر من البطولة نفسها..و طبعا كانو يستحقو الضجة الإعلامية الي اتعملت ليهم...* 
*بس الامر الي سبب أستيائي ... فلان الفلاني اتبرع بـ 2 مليون .. علان العلاني أتبرع بـ 1 ميلون ..متبرع اخر 100 الف و الي اتبرع بالحج و الي تبرع بـ 100الف دولار..*
*أولا أنا مش فاهمة بس هو فين مضمون كلمة "التبرع" في المبالغ الي هاتدفع دي !!!*
*ثانيا .. احنا نفرح اه لكن مش بالشكل ده ..الناس الي مش لاقية قوت يومها .. والي ماعندهاش بيت تعيش فيه.. و الي بيكلم نفسه هايدبر مصاريف البيت و المدارس ازاي .... إلخ و بنفس الوقت يكون كم المنح العلنية دي كلها ...برأيي ده استفزاز لمشاعر و ظروف الشعب الكادح.* 
*طيب يا سيدي أنت كريم قوي و بتعرف تتبرع ...يبقي مش لازم العلنية يخلوها في سرهم * 
*علي الرغم أن احد الشخصيات من المتبرعين كان متبرع لجمعية خيرية بمبلغ يمثل من 0.025 من الي ذكره للمنتخب.. و لكن احد موظفيه أجاد المراوغة في صرف المبلغ.* 
*ثالثا: تخيلت كل الناس الي كانو في الشارع و في المطار و التجمهر الرهيب في محافظات الجمهورية.. و هما متجمهرين لاسباب اقوي متعلقة بمشاكلنا إحنا كشعب.. زي ما عرفو يخرجو علشان المنتخب القومي* 

*عن جد انا سعيدة و فخورة جدا بإنجاز الامم الأفريقية .. و ما قيل عنا في الصحف و وكلات الانباء العالمية*
*بس فرحتي لم تمنعني عن التفكير بما ورد بمشاركتي*

----------


## Amira

> موضوع حلو جدا جدا
> 
> الله يحفضكم من كل سوء يا اهل مصر
> 
> تحياتي للجميع


*شكرا لك اخي الكريم* 

*و نتمني تواجدك الدائم معنا و المشاركة*

----------


## Amira

> أنا دمي محروق أوي .. كلمة مفروسة دي بسيطة جدا قياساً باللي انا حاسة بيه .. 
> عارفين ايه المشكلة دلوقتي ؟؟
> لما تسأل حد : تعرف تعمل دي ؟؟ يقولك أيوة .. و هو مش عارف اصلاً لا يعمل دي و لا يعمل غيرها ..
> و تعتمد انت عليه .. و ترجع بعدها بيومين .. تسأله : ماشي الحال ؟؟ 
> يقولك زي الفل .
> و بعدين تيجي الصبح النهاردة تطلب منه الداتا عشان الريبورت يقولك .. أصل ففي حاجات وقفت معايا مخلصتهوش ..!
> و ابص على اللي عمله .. ألاقيه زي مانا سيبتهوله .. و بعدين يتكلم بصراحة قائلاً :اصلي معرفتش اشتغل عليه .. اصل دي نسخة تانية من البرنامج اللي انا متعود عليه .. !
> المصيبة بقى انه مفكرني جاهلة مثلا .. لأن اساسيات العمل واحدة .. من اول نسخة لحد اخر نسخة !!
> دة معناه انه مش بيعرف يشتغل .. 
> ...


الله يرحمك يا بابا كان يقولي "من قال لا أعرف فقد أفتي"  ::mm:: 
عموما هو دايما الشغل الواحد بيصادف فيه العجائب و خصوصا مع الوافدين المستجدين... 
لأني بعاني اليويمن دول من احد الوافدين... و غصب عن الواحد فعلا بلاقي نفسي أن لازم يبان الغلط عند مين :Wacko: خصوصا لما المستجد ده يبقي متعنت في رأيه و ردود أفعاله 

أنا معاكي يا أنفال .. هو حظه بقي  :Dry: 

آسفة علي الرد المتأخر يا جميلة ...  :f:

----------


## nariman

حاجه تفرس حقيقى ان الجيران فى بيت واحد معندهومش تمييز

اى حد يبقى عنده مناسبه ..أى مناسبه نجاح ..جواز..أو حتى منغير مناسبه يروح فجأه فاتحلك الكاسيت على اخره وعامل مهرجان بدون مراعاه لبقيه الناس اللى معاه فى العماره واللى ممكن يكون بينهم مريض ولا حتى انسان حقه الطبيعى انه يستريح فى بيته ويحس بالهدوء
لأ والكارثه انها مش بس كاسيت ده ممكن يجيبوا سماعات كبيره زى الدى جى ويقلب العماره لغايه الصبح واللى يتكلم معاهم يقولوا ياساتر يعنى منفرحش...افرح يا سيدى على كيفك بس فى حدود المسموح

----------


## غيوم باردة

أنا عضوة فى منتدى مصري تانى 
وفى مشرف هاين عليا انزل مصر مخصوص اتخانق معاه واجى تانى 
مفروسة منه لدرجة ضغطى على 
شوفولى حل  ::(:

----------


## Amira

*لما عملنا الموضوع مكناش متخيلين إننا هانبقي علي طول مفروسين*
*بس يعني فرستين في الراس توجع...* *توجع قوي كمان...* 

*محتاجين لجنة رأفة*

----------


## ebead20

لما تلاقى إنسانه أو انسان عزيز عليك ماشى فى سكة اللى يروح وفى انسان تانى واخده فى سكته وحياته وكلامه وأفعاله كلها خداع وصديقتك أو صديقك مش شايف غير الكلام الحلو اللى بيطلع من المنافق اللى واخده فى سكته وتيجى انتا تنصحه وتجيبله حقائق ومبررات على سوء أخلاق الشخص ده ويقوللك انا مصدقشى كده عن فلان بالرغم من ان الحقيقه قدامه واضحه وانتا خايف عليه لأنه يهمك أمره وهوه مش شايف غير اللى هوه عايز يشوفه بس
بزمتكم مش دى حاجه تفرس؟





إنما الأعمال بالنيات ولكل إمرىءٍ ما نوى

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الهنا والسعادة على المفروسين والمفروسات
الحقيقة مفروسة من نفسى اووووووووووووووووووووى
ومن كتر الفرسة مش قادرة انطططططططططططططططططططططق  ::(: :

----------


## Amira

*هو ليه الكلام بيقلب يعني فجأة!!! * 

*و لا مثلا نكون احنا مش عارفين بنقول ايه و لا بنكتب ايه و لا بنرد أزاي ولا أصلا السؤال كان ايه* 

*صحيح .... يغور العيل الغبي* 

*و الله حاجة تفرس يعني*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

انا مش مفروس و اتمنى ان كل الاعضاء ميكنوش مفروسين

----------


## ebead20

باقة شكر وتقدير واحترام كبيييييييييييييييييييييير لكل من قال كلمه حلوه فى الموضوع
وربنا يبعد عنكم النفسنه والضغائن اللى موجوده بين الأعضاء ويبعد عنكم الفرسه يا مفروسين
شكلكو هتفرقعو من كتر الفرسه يا مفروسييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## Amira

*ساعات بتكون فيه مشاركات ظاهرها مشاركة و باطنها رسالة * 

*زي مشاركتي دي مثلا  بس صراحة...أنا عايزة أقول بلاش سخافة *

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *ساعات بتكون فيه مشاركات ظاهرها مشاركة و باطنها رسالة * 
> 
> *زي مشاركتي دي مثلا  بس صراحة...أنا عايزة أقول بلاش سخافة *


معاكى حق يا اميرة
واعتقد ان دا بيكون ضعف اكتر من انه فرسة  :: 
نورتى يا اجمل المفروسات  :Baby2:

----------


## Amira

> معاكى حق يا اميرة
> واعتقد ان دا بيكون ضعف اكتر من انه فرسة 
> نورتى يا اجمل المفروسات


*صح يا عبير ضعف ... و ممكن خباثة ... استراتيجية مايضرش * 

*دايما مفروسة معانا كده يا روحي * 

....... 
*أغلبية من الشباب أصبح اسلوب كلامهم لا يحمل أي ذرة من التهذيب العام* 
*بجد الشخصيات دي انا متضايقة جدا جدا ان الظروف راميهم في طريقي و انا مش عارفة اتعامل معاهم* 
*رغم ان ساعات بحس اني أفرس بلد  لكن مش قادرة احس اني ممكن ارد علي اسلوب "النواصي" ده* 

*طيب الواحد يعمل ايه في الفرسة دي *

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*]رغم ان ساعات بحس اني أفرس بلد  لكن مش قادرة احس اني ممكن ارد علي اسلوب "النواصي" ده* 

*[/*QUOTE]
*صح والله يا ميرو* 
*رغم انى بعرف الى حد ما أتعامل مع الجميع مع اختلاف اسلوبهم وتوجهاتهم بس كتير دلوقتى بقيت بفقد قدرتى دى وأعطل مع بعض (النواصى)* 

*ورغم اقتناعى انى كنت صح زمان ودلوقتى ساعات كده بقول لنفسى شكلك ماشيه فى سكه والناس كلها ماشيه فى سكه تانيه خااااالص*

----------


## pussycat

عضو مفروس مفروس مفروس

وهيطق من كتر الفرسه

مفروس من البرود واللامبالاه

لما تطلب حاجه من حد ويقولك حالا هتجهز وتكون عندك

والغريبه إنك تقوله أنها مهمه جدا ولازم تكون خالصه فى وقت معين

وهو يقولك بكل ثقه أعتمد عليا ومتخافش قبل الميعاد هتكون عندك

ولما تيجى تسأله عليها

يقولك ياعم هى الدنيا هتطير

نعملها فى أى وقت ده العمر لسه طويل

بزمتكم مش قمة البرود

هتفرس والله

----------


## Amira

> [QUOTE*]رغم ان ساعات بحس اني أفرس بلد  لكن مش قادرة احس اني ممكن ارد علي اسلوب "النواصي" ده* 
> 
> *[/*QUOTE]
> *صح والله يا ميرو* 
> *رغم انى بعرف الى حد ما أتعامل مع الجميع مع اختلاف اسلوبهم وتوجهاتهم بس كتير دلوقتى بقيت بفقد قدرتى دى وأعطل مع بعض (النواصى)*  
> *ورغم اقتناعى انى كنت صح زمان ودلوقتى ساعات كده بقول لنفسى شكلك ماشيه فى سكه والناس كلها ماشيه فى سكه تانيه خااااالص*


*ناريمان للأسف ساعات بيكون التعامل معاهم شيئ أنتي مجبرة عليه* 
*هنا بقي و بعد التجربة لقيت ان النواصي دول احسن معالجة ليها و بالشعبي كده... نظام "التلبيس"* 
*يعني تلبسيه في حيطة مايعرفش يكح معاها * 
*و المهم انك متفتعليش الموقف... هو هايجي لحد عندك بس الصبر* 
*و اصبر علي جار السو.... * 
*عن تجربة...* 

*لو انتي مجبر زيي ابقي قوليلي التجربة نفعت معاكي و لا لأ... و لو مش مجبرة يبقي و لا كأنك شيفاهم قدامك* 
*نورتي يا جميلة*

----------


## Amira

> عضو مفروس مفروس مفروس
> 
> وهيطق من كتر الفرسه 
> مفروس من البرود واللامبالاه 
> بزمتكم مش قمة البرود 
> 
> هتفرس والله


*تصدقي يا بوسي رغم انها حاجة تفرس و بتضايق لو حد اتبع الاسلوب ده معايا* 
*إلا أني نفسي اتقن البرود و اللامبالاة* 
*أعتقد اني وقتها ممكن أوفر علي نفسي الفرسة من هذا النوع و هابقي أهدى من كده أكيد * 

*ربنا يفكها علينا جميعا يا قمر*

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *صح يا عبير ضعف ... و ممكن خباثة ... استراتيجية مايضرش * 
> 
> *دايما مفروسة معانا كده يا روحي * 
> 
> ....... 
> *أغلبية من الشباب أصبح اسلوب كلامهم لا يحمل أي ذرة من التهذيب العام* 
> *بجد الشخصيات دي انا متضايقة جدا جدا ان الظروف راميهم في طريقي و انا مش عارفة اتعامل معاهم* 
> *رغم ان ساعات بحس اني أفرس بلد  لكن مش قادرة احس اني ممكن ارد علي اسلوب "النواصي" ده* 
> 
> *طيب الواحد يعمل ايه في الفرسة دي *


سالخير يامفروسة هانم  :king: 
ازى الحال  :Baby: 
ازى الصحة  :Baby: 

ايه النواصى دى يابت  :3: 
هنبيع ترمس  :: 

مفروسة اوووووووووووووى من البشر
وعندى حالة من الغضب رهيببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببة
حسة انى عاوزة اعتزل البشرية لحين اشعار اخر
تيجى معايا  :Cool:

----------


## ندى الايام

انا جايه امسى على المفروسين 
وعاوزة اقولهم وانا كمان مفررررررررررررررروسة جداااااااااااااااااااا
ويا تلحقونى يا متلحقونيش

----------


## Amira

> مفروسة اوووووووووووووى من البشر
> وعندى حالة من الغضب رهيببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببة
> حسة انى عاوزة اعتزل البشرية لحين اشعار اخر
> تيجى معايا


*أجي و نص و تلت تربع كمان  انا خلاص اعصابي باظت* 

*بس فيه مشكلة ... ما انا لما اجي معاكي هانبقي في خلقة بعض انا و انتي* 

*نحلها ازاي دي * 

*دايما مفروسة معايا*

----------


## Amira

> انا جايه امسى على المفروسين 
> وعاوزة اقولهم وانا كمان مفررررررررررررررروسة جداااااااااااااااااااا
> ويا تلحقونى يا متلحقونيش


*بتهرجي بقي ده احنا عايزين الي يلحقنا يا حبيبتي * 
*عموما احنا مش هانلحق حد  و لا أقولك شوفي حد يلحقنا كلنا* 


*بس الموضوع باين من توقيعك يا قمر * 
*ما تقوليلي و انا مش هاقول لحد * 

*ماتندميش علي حاجة كويسة عملتيها...* 
*بردو دايما مفروسة معانا كده إن شاء الله علشان تنورينا*

----------


## بنت شهريار

سالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا مفروسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااات
ماشا الله ماشا الله
ربنا يزيد كمان وكمان
انا بقى مش مفروسة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
انا م ق ه و ر ة
بس اوعى تقولوا لحد  :l:

----------


## Amira

> سالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا مفروسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااات
> ماشا الله ماشا الله
> ربنا يزيد كمان وكمان
> انا بقى مش مفروسة خااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> انا م ق ه و ر ة
> بس اوعى تقولوا لحد


*مساء الخير متأخرة شوية* 
*هو أكتر من كده و يزيح ربنا بصراحة* 
*الواحد محتاج يوميات عضو مقهور و يوميات عضو منحوس و يوميات عضو مجنون مثلا* 
*محتاجين يوميات كتيرة اوي...* 
*ربنا يكفيكي شر القهرة يا عبير* 
*--------------* 

*عادي زمان قالو ... الي مايعرفش يقول عدس * 
*و العارف لا يعرف و الي مش عارف يتصرف...* 
*المهم انها كلها ظواهر صحية و السلام * 


*مرة ، اتنين ، تلاتة ، عشرة ، خمسة و اربعين و ألف ... عادي بردو* 
*كله بيعدي*

----------


## حنـــــان

يعني عشان حد "مهم" جاي البلد يقفلوا الكورنيش كله والشوارع الداخلية تتزحم ومانعرفش نخلص أي مصلحة النهاردة؟
قال تشريفة قال...
طب أنا دعيت عاللي "شرف" اسكندرية النهاردة... وان شاء الله الدعوة مستجابة !

----------


## Amira

> يعني عشان حد "مهم" جاي البلد يقفلوا الكورنيش كله والشوارع الداخلية تتزحم ومانعرفش نخلص أي مصلحة النهاردة؟
> قال تشريفة قال...
> طب أنا دعيت عاللي "شرف" اسكندرية النهاردة... وان شاء الله الدعوة مستجابة !


*بالشكل ده أكيد مش لوحدك اللي هاتكوني دعيتي عليه يا حنان...* 

*ربنا يرحمنا بقي و يتوب علينا من القافلات دي..*

----------


## **أمة الله**

*أنا فعلاً كنت ببقى مفروسة أيام المدارس
بس الحمد لله دلوقتى أنا مش مفروسة؛ لإنى خلصت من المدارس وداخلة الجامهة بإذن الله* :y:

----------


## Amira

> *أنا فعلاً كنت ببقى مفروسة أيام المدارس*
> *بس الحمد لله دلوقتى أنا مش مفروسة؛ لإنى خلصت من المدارس وداخلة الجامهة بإذن الله*


*ربنا يوفقك إن شاء الله ... ماتقلقيش هاتتفرسي هاتتفرسي يعني كل بوقته* 

*------------* 

*عفوا لقد نفذ رصيدكم*

----------


## Amira

*ربنا وزع الأرزاق ما حدش عجبه رزقه و وزع العقول كل واحد عجبه عقله...*
*و أصحاب العقول في ويك إيند * 
*----------*
*صفر كبير قوي*

----------


## nariman

[QUOTE*]أصحاب العقول في ويك إيند [/*QUOTE] 
*من زماااااان ..ده مش ويك ايند ده انقراض*

----------


## **أمة الله**

*مش انقراض؛ ببساطة لإن كل إنسان ربنا خلق له عقل، لكن للأسف كتير بيستخدموه فى أفكار غلط
ودى المشكلة*

----------


## Amira

> [QUOTE*]أصحاب العقول في ويك إيند [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> *من زماااااان ..ده مش ويك ايند ده انقراض*


*أحسنتي يا فتاة  و مش اصحاب العقول بس الي في إنقراض ... ياما حاجات بتنقرض و لا حد واخد باله* 
*زي مثلا الحيوانات الي بتحبها أوشا* 





> *مش انقراض؛ ببساطة لإن كل إنسان ربنا خلق له عقل، لكن للأسف كتير بيستخدموه فى أفكار غلط*
> *ودى المشكلة*


*بيقولك الغلط مايختلفش عليه اتنين ... مش شرط بقي ان الصح يتفق عليه اتنين* ** 


------------------- 

*و إذ فجأة   "ماسورة هههههههه و إنفجرت"... و الواحد بردو مش بيضحك * 

*فكرني بالمثل القائل ... "بوس الإيدين ضحك علي الدقون" 
*

----------


## osha

> زي مثلا الحيوانات الي بتحبها أوشا


انا مش فاهمة مالك ومال الحيوانات اللي باحبها وخايفة عليها تنقرض :Angry: 
اولا 
انقراض الحيوانات خطر على التوازن البيئي خاصة انها بتنقرض بناء على تصرفات الانسان الهمجية مثل القضاء على الغابات أو الصيد الجائر  ::@: 
ثانيا
انا باعتبرها صدقة - وأحتسب أجري عند الله - اني اساهم ولو بجزء يسير جدا في المحافظة على الحيوانات ::(: 
ثالثا 
اكتشفت بقى ان الحيوانات اكثر اخلاصا من بعض الأشخاص :Poster Oops: 




> بيقولك الغلط مايختلفش عليه اتنين ... مش شرط بقي ان الصح يتفق عليه اتنين


مضطرة آسفة أقولك مقولتك أحيانا غلط 
لان بعض الاثنين بيتفقا على الخطأ بغض النظر عن ان واو الجماعة أكثر تعميما من ألف المثنى :Mad: 





> فكرني بالمثل القائل ... "بوس الإيدين ضحك علي الدقون"


وانت فكرتيني بمناسبة الماسورة بموقف حصلي من فترة 
كنت في زيارة للقاهرة وتلقيت مكالمة تليفونية من شخص بالكاد أعرفه
وكان الترحاب في المكالمة أعجب ما سمعت  في  حياتي
بدءا من:
أنا شفت السما منورة من امبارح قلت ايه دا قالوا دي ام محمد في الطيارة 
 هههههههههه
أنا سامع مظاهرات في الشوارع سألت ايه دا قالوا دي أم محمد في الطريق
 ههههههههه

انا باقلق طبعا من بوس الايدين بالطريقة دي  ::shit:: 
بس خلاص ماعدتش اقلق ...عرفت اخرتها ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

> انا مش فاهمة مالك ومال الحيوانات اللي باحبها وخايفة عليها تنقرض
> اولا 
> انقراض الحيوانات خطر على التوازن البيئي خاصة انها بتنقرض بناء على تصرفات الانسان الهمجية مثل القضاء على الغابات أو الصيد الجائر 
> ثانيا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


يا ام محمد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان فى حياتنا حاليا والله كان عدل مفاهيم كتيرة جدا فى حياتنا

وانا فعلا متفق معاكى فى موضوع انها صدقة دى

اتذكر حديث للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بيقول في ما معناه:
لولا ان الكلاب امة لامرت بقتلها
استمرى والله وربنا يجزيك خير :y:  ::no2:: 

ولو سمحت  هاتيلنا  نسر امريكانى اصلع  عشان اعمله  جاكيت :Cold:  ليا ومخدة للواد بودو :Baby2: 

وكل سنة وانتى بخير  :f:

----------


## osha

الاخ طائر الشرق
معلوماتي عنك انك طالب في كلية من كليات القمة 
ومعلوماتي عن طلبة كليات القمة أنهم على قدر واسع من الثقافة والمعرفة واتساع الافق

الحقيقة انا كنت كتبت رد وعدلته دلوقت لاني مش متأكدة من طريقة كلامك 
هل هي سخرية من موقفي أم هي دعم ليه لان كلامك مش واضح بصراحة 
عامة في حالة أنها سخرية من موقفي الداعم لحقوق الحيوان والحفاظ على الحيوانات من الانقراض احب اوضحلك شوية حاجات في السريع
ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري ظاهرة بيئية مرتبطة بتصرفات الانسان الحمقاء والمصانع العملاقة والتلوث البيئي 
بالنسبة للنسر الامريكي معلش مش حاقدر احقق طلبك إلا لما الاول اتأكد انك قريت كفاية عنه وعرفت قيمته وفائدته للبيئة وياريت ماعرفش انك اخترته لمجرد اسمه انه امريكي عشان تننقم من الامريكان لان فيه طرق مختلفة للتعبير عن كراهية السياسة الامريكية غير اننا نعمل من طائرحر مخدة !
وعامة عشان برضه ابقى ساهمت في القصة دي اتفضل معلومات عن النسر الامريكي كاملة في هذا الرابـــط
ان شاء الله تستفيد منها انت وبودو عشان يطلع ابن اختك واسع المعرفة رحيم بالحيوانات 

نيجي بقى للحديث النبوي
اتفضل معايا الحديث دا عن الرحمة بالحيوان
حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏موسى بن يسار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏وعن ‏ ‏أبي الزناد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعرج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ دخلت امرأة النار في هر أو هرة ربطتها فلا هي أطعمتها ولا هي أرسلتها تأكل من ‏ ‏خشاش ‏ ‏الأرض حتى ماتت في رباطها هزلا ‏ 


واتفضل كمان حديث
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سعيد بن تليد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن وهب ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏جرير بن حازم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن سيرين ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏بينما كلب ‏ ‏يطيف ‏ ‏بركية كاد يقتله العطش إذ رأته بغي من بغايا ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏فنزعت موقها فسقته فغفر لها به ‏


والحديث التالي
 حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يوسف ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏مالك ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سمي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي صالح ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه ‏ 
أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ بينا رجل يمشي فاشتد عليه العطش فنزل بئرا فشرب منها ثم خرج فإذا هو بكلب يلهث يأكل ‏ ‏الثرى ‏ ‏من العطش فقال لقد بلغ هذا مثل الذي بلغ بي فملأ خفه ثم أمسكه بفيه ثم رقي فسقى الكلب فشكر الله له فغفر له* قالوا يا رسول الله وإن لنا في البهائم أجرا قال في كل كبد رطبة أجر ‏* 
تابعه ‏ ‏حماد بن سلمة ‏ ‏والربيع بن مسلم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏محمد بن زياد ‏   

تجد كل تفاصيل الاحاديث وشرحها واسانيدها في هذا الرابـــــط

ان شاء الله تكون تأكدت ان لنا في البهائم وفي كل كبد رطبة  أجرا 
وأجري على الله في كل الاحوال أخي الكريم طائر الشرق

----------


## osha

وانا باتمشى في النت لقيت شوية كلام جميل اوي
قلت انقل بعضه هنا للفائدة 

قالوا سَكَتَ وقد خُوصِمت قلت لهم ان الجواب لباب الشر مفتاح 
الصمت عن جاهلٍ أو احمقٍ شرف فيه لصون العرض اصلاح
اما ترى الاسود تُخشى وهي صامتةٌ والكلبُ يخسى وهو نباحُ

*ليس كل صمت هو بالضرورة تراجعا وضعفا ربما يكون أحيانا تكبير دماغ 

ولقيت دا كمان 

قد ينكر الفم طعم الماء من سقم وتنكر العين ضوء الشمس من رمد
* قد يتغير رأي الانسان بناء على مشكلة شخصية عنده ولا يجب بالضرورة أن يتغير الشئ نفسه بتغير رأي فرد سقيم



ودا كمان 
الحكيم من يدري أنه لا يدري
سقراط وقالها ايضا انشتاين
* قمة المعرفة أن تدرك قصور العقل 

استراتيجية الضعيف العاجز هي الايقاع بين الاقوياء عله ينجو بنفسه 
مايلز كوبلاند 
* سياسة فرق تسد الشهيرة حيلة الضعفاء القديمة جدا 

خلعوه ساعة عينوه فكان في رجل الحكومة كالحذاء الضيق
* رجل الساعة كما يقولون يولى منصبه لساعة ثم يخلع كالحذاء بعد انقضاء مهمته 

ان الامير هو الذي يضحي اميرا يوم عزله 
ان زال سلطان الولاية كان في سلطان فضله
* تذكرت الراحل محمد نجيب ووزير الداخلية الاسبق أحمد رشدي

----------


## osha

من حوالي اسبوع 
توقفت السماعات عن العمل
وطبعا القعدة على النت ماتحلاش من غير سماعات

المهم يعني قررت ان الجهاز باظ 
ونقلت بمنتهى العند على الجهاز التاني
برضه السماعات ماشتغلتش :Wacko: 
انا بصراحة اتصدمت في ان الجهازين باظوا في وقت واحد
وزعلت جدا 
واتصلت بزوجي في القاهرة أزف إليه نبأ خراب اللاب توب والديسك توب في آن واحد :W00t1: 
الراجل كان حيغمى عليه من الضحك وقالي ايه رأيك تجربي تجيبي سماعات جديدة  :: 

رحت اشتريت النهارده وياسبحان الله اشتغلت  :BRAWA: 
وطلعوا الجهازين شغالين ::cop:: 

قلت يخرب بيت التعب والارهاق اللي عملوا فيا كده ::o:

----------


## Amira

> انا مش فاهمة مالك ومال الحيوانات اللي باحبها وخايفة عليها تنقرض
> اولا انقراض الحيوانات خطر على التوازن البيئي خاصة انها بتنقرض بناء على تصرفات الانسان الهمجية مثل القضاء على الغابات أو الصيد الجائر 
> ثانيا انا باعتبرها صدقة - وأحتسب أجري عند الله - اني اساهم ولو بجزء يسير جدا في المحافظة على الحيوانات
> ثالثا 
> اكتشفت بقى ان الحيوانات اكثر اخلاصا من بعض الأشخاص
> 
>  مضطرة آسفة أقولك مقولتك أحيانا غلط 
> لان بعض الاثنين بيتفقا على الخطأ بغض النظر عن ان واو الجماعة أكثر تعميما من ألف المثنى
> 
> ...


*بالعكس انا يعجبني فيكي إصرارك علي مواقفك الحماسية الدفاعية عن قضية انتي مؤمنة بيها...* 
*اعتقد ان اخرتها اللي عرفتيها... تتلخص في اكتشافك  الأولاني إن الحيوانات أكثر اخلاصا من الاشخاص ...  و لا إيه * 

*طيب بالمناسبة بقي هههههههههه* 
*هههههههه* 
*ههههههههههه* 

*عارفة انا بقيت اقلق من الضحك عموما ... علشان حاجة* *من 2* 
*يأما بيقلب غم ... او بيقلب اكتشافات * 

*على فكرة يا هانم .. جملتي صح *

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا ام محمد انا موقفى داعم ليك تماما

حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واضح فى الشأن ده ان رحمتنا  بالحيوان فرض  علينا

واكيد احاديث النبى اللى ذكرتيها بعدى بتدعم هذا الموقف والحممد لله

اما بقى بخصوص النسر الامريكانى اللى قلت عليه  

فانا بس قلت اجيب حتة ضحكاية كده افتكرتها من مسلسل كرتونى كان فيها نسرين امريكانيين اغبياء اوى اسمهم صميدة وهريدى والله بجد مش باضحك عليكى المهم جات الحتة دى فى النص

كمان الله يرحمه كان عندى صقر من زمان بس طار والله  ونفسى ارجعه تانى او اجيب واحد غيره 

بس قلت مفيش احلى من الواد بودى

المقصود من حديث النبى ان ايامهم كانت الكلاب خطيرة جدا فكان الاولى ان النبى يأمر بقتلها لكن لمعرفة النبى بان مخلوقات  الله جميعا لها الحق فى العيش والحياة 

اتمنى بس ان تكون ردى وصلك  بطريقة سليمة ومعلش على  الابهام اللى حصل  لحضرتك

وكل سنة وحضرتك طيبة

----------


## **أمة الله**

*مش مفروسة يا جماعة*  :Play Ball:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*انا ماكنتش مفروسه بس دلوقتى هفرقع

إزاى موضوع جميل كده ومخدش بالى منه

او بمعنى أدق مش قريته وشركت فيه 

بس بجد جيه فى وقته 

ده أنا معظم أوقتى عصبيه 

بس أنا ربنا هدينى الايام دى 

لما أتفرس من حد هاجى فوراً 

أنا بس بثبت حضوووووووووور*

----------


## **أمة الله**

*[grade="FF6347 DC143C FF0000 FF6347 DC143C"]نورتى يا جميلة[/grade]* :G14:

----------


## طائر الشرق

منورة يا هايدى 

وربنا مايجيب عصبية ان شاءا لله

هابقى ابعتلك  الواد بودو بس تديه شيبسى وكنافة وقطايف اوكى

----------


## osha

> يا ام محمد انا موقفى داعم ليك تماما
> 
> حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واضح فى الشأن ده ان رحمتنا  بالحيوان فرض  علينا
> 
> واكيد احاديث النبى اللى ذكرتيها بعدى بتدعم هذا الموقف والحممد لله
> 
> اما بقى بخصوص النسر الامريكانى اللى قلت عليه  
> 
> فانا بس قلت اجيب حتة ضحكاية كده افتكرتها من مسلسل كرتونى كان فيها نسرين امريكانيين اغبياء اوى اسمهم صميدة وهريدى والله بجد مش باضحك عليكى المهم جات الحتة دى فى النص
> ...


حصل خير اخي العزيز طائر الشرق 
سامحني لان ساعات الناس بتكون ضد حقوق الحيوان بشكل بيضايقني جدا وبتهاجم أي حد بدعوى الاهتمام بحقوق الانسان
في حين ان الاثنين لا يتعارضوا مع بعض اطلاقا

خلي بالك من بودو وخليه يقرا عن النسر الامريكي الاصلع وعن كل مخلوقات ربنا الجميلة 
كل سنة وانت بخير وبودو كمان والعائلة كلها

----------


## طائر الشرق

يوصل ان شاء الله يا ام محمد

وربنا  يوفقك فى مجهوداتك

----------


## طائر الشرق

السلام عليكم

انا عدت النهاردة بموقف فعلا استفزنى جدا

النهاردة وانا قاعد انا واصحابى زى كل يوم بعد شغلنا فى الاجازة وبعد رجوعنا كل واحد من شغله بنقعد مع واحد صاحبنا دكتور صيدلى فى الصيدلاية اللى شغال فيها

كانت حوالى الساعة 9 مساءا

فى الوقت ده دخلت علينا سيدة وزوجها  كانو واضح انهم يعنى متجوزين من سنتين تلاتة بالكتيراوى
يعنى مش كبار فى السن
يعنى فى حدود 25 ل28 سنة كده

المهم  كانو معاهم روشتة تخص السيدة دى  اخدها صاحبى وقراها وعمل حسابها طلع 165 جنيه والخصم يبقى 150 جنيه

الراجل سمع ده من هنا والله ونا قمت فجاءة مفزوع من زعيقه ليها

 قمت مستغرب جدا انا واصحابى وهم فضلو ساكتين مذهولين 
وهى يعينى مش بتتكلم نهائى

فقلتله  هو ايه اللى حصل يا اخ وبلاش تزعق فى الصيدلية ده مكان محتر

راح قالى يا استاذ هاجيبلها 150 جنيه منين  يعنى هى اللى تتعب وانا اللى ادفع

قلتله يا اخى حرام عليك  ايه يعنى  الفلوس تروح والله ولا انك تشوف زوجتك تعبانة ثوانى حتى

قالى ما تغور هو انا هاموت نفسى يعنى واسرق

استفزتنى الكلمة اوى خصوصا لما لقيت فى ايده سيجارة وماكنتش واخد بالى منها

قلتله تصدق وتأمن بالله 

قالى لا اله الا الله 

قلتله والله انت ما راجل ولا عندك نخوة  لما  تكون مراتك تعبانة وانت ماسكلى سيجارة العلبة ب8 جنيه وعمال تقول اجيب فلوس منين

راح بقى هو اتزرزر واتعصب وفضل يقول ازاااااااااااااى تقول كده انت بتغلط

فى الوقت ده والله اصحابى فاقو وراحو كلهم هجمو عليه هول قى نفسه صاحب حجة ضعيفة جدا راح واخد نفسه وسكت

راح واحد صاحبنا اقترح بان كل واحد فينا يساهم بجزء بس والله عشان خاطر المرأة الطيبة دى اللى ربنا قدرنا عليه وراح الراجل لقيناه والله راح باس دماغ مراته وطلع بقية الفلوس واعتذر ومشى

بس فعلا اللى فرسنى اوى

ان ازاى درجة الجحود الاجتماعى توصل كده

درجة الارتباط الوثيق بين الزوج وزوجته توصل لكده كانهم  مش كيان واحد لا دول بقو اتنين مشحونين ضد بعض كل واحد مترصد للتانى غلطاته

انا عن نفسى والله استغربت اكتر لما سمعت من اختى الكبيرة وهى برضه صيدلانية نفس الحكايات دى وبتقولى انها بتتككر كتير جدا معاها 

ما اتبقاش ليا غير انى اقلكم كل سنة وانتم بخير وربنا يربط بينكم وبين زوجكم بالخير والحب والوفاء
 ::k::

----------


## osha

الاخ العزيز طائر الشرق
الحقيقة لفت نظري في قصتك ان الزوج مدخن
كتير جدا من الازواج المدخنين تلاقيهم بيستخسروا في زوجاتهم وساعات في اولادهم الفلوس في حين انهم بيصرفوا فلوس بلا حساب على السجاير ومش شايفة وجهة نظرهم في الفعل العجيب دا 
ربنا يصلح لهم الحال 
المهم انت لو بتدخن بطل بمناسبة الشهر الكريم وعقبال كل المدخنين ان شاء الله ربنا يعفي عنهم في الشهر الكريم 


انا بقى النهارده أول مرة احسد الناس على وقتهم وقدرتهم انهم يدخلوا المنتدى 
بقالي كام يوم مش عارفة اكتب كلمة من ضغط الشغل مع وقت رمضان المحدود جدا وكمية المسئوليات اللي على عاتقي تجاه اولادي وبيتي وشغلي طبعا 
مش حانق عليهم بصراحة بس باحسدهم على وقتهم وربنا يديهم الصحة ويزيدهم من نعيمه ويشغلهم عشان نبقى زي بعض ومحدش يحسد حد ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا ام محمد والله بفضل الله انا من الناس اللى بتكره السجاير بطريقة غريبة
لدرجة لو حد بيشربها جنبى يا انا ياهو بنقوم من المكان
 :Smart: 
لو ميكروباص  او تاكسى او اوتوبيس حتى يا يطفيها يا هاقرفه والله
 :Helpsmilie2: 
ثانيا والحمد لله ما مسكتش سيجارة واحدة فى حياتى ولا حتى على سبيل الهزار حتى

بخصوص شغلك بقى  ربنا يعينك ويوفقك يا ام محمد  

بس بلاش النق ده  :O O: 
والله انا الشغل فى الاجازة مطلع عينى والله 

بس اهو بنحاول نقعدلنا 6 ساعات ولا حاجة على اد ما نقدر
 ::p:

----------


## Amira

*إن طلع العيب.. من أهل العيب مبقاش عيب* 

*يظهر الناس خلاص اتجننت و مش عارفة تميز كلامها* 

**

----------


## osha

شكرا يااميرة على رفع الموضوع دا
وماتقلقيش من أهل العيب 
المشكلة في تعريف العيب نفسه 
فما نراه نحن عيبا وخروجا عن المألوف يراه الغير مسموحا ومحببا ومطلوبا أحيانا
خاصة لو قادر يحميه ويدافع عنه ويخلي الناس تشكره عليه 


يومياتي كعضوة مفروسة بقى
امبارح الصبح جالون البنزين كان ب 3 دولار و13 سنت
على بالليل كان السعر 2 دولار و99 سنت!!!
اربعتاشر سنت في اقل من 12 ساعة 
البعض بيقول ان الازمة الاقتصادية حتبدأ تكشر عن انيابها 

والبعض بيقول عشان سعر برميل البترول نزل اصلا 
والبعض بيقول انه عشان العرض والطلب

سعر البيوت المعروضة للبيع نزل عشرة آلاف دولار في يومين !!
ومازال متوقعا النزول أكثر 
بس المشكلة مين اللي ممكن البنك يوافق عليه عشان يشتري بيت!! 
اللي وقع السوق اصلا شركات الرهن العقاري اللي بتدي قروض لناس لا تصلح وبدون ضمانات - جت الحرب المتخلفة سحبت السيولة وعملت تضخم وزادت البطالة - انكشفت القروض وقع السوق 
سعر الايجارات بدأ في الارتفاع وشركات الايجار بتتعزز دلوقت عشان عارفة ان معظم الناس مش قادرة تشتري ومش حيتوافق عليها

الكل في حالة ترقب 

مازلنا في الانتظار

----------


## Amira

> شكرا يااميرة على رفع الموضوع دا
> وماتقلقيش من أهل العيب 
> المشكلة في تعريف العيب نفسه 
> فما نراه نحن عيبا وخروجا عن المألوف يراه الغير مسموحا ومحببا ومطلوبا أحيانا
> خاصة لو قادر يحميه ويدافع عنه ويخلي الناس تشكره عليه


*ياريت التعريف كان زي تعريف كارت الصوت مثلا .. كان الواحد استريح و ريح تقريبا* 
*انا مش قلقانة منهم... انا قلقانة ان وسط كل المتغيرات و الاخلاقيات دي الواحد يفقد اتزانه ...* 
*المصيبة الكبيرة ان الواحد يفقد اتزانه و هو غير قادر على الدفاع و الحماية* 

*أوشا .. اتمني تكون حالة الترقب عندكم استقرت نوعا ما*

----------


## طائر الشرق

جتلكم بقى بموقف نكتة جدا

انبارح وانا  راجع من القاهرة بعد يوم شاق وطويل مع الكلية والدكاترة

وصلت المحلة مايقارب الساعة السادسة بعد المغرب 

طبعا ده كان وسط المطرة اللى كانت تتخللها الثلوج فى مشهد ولا اروع

وانا محتمى بشنطة الكتب بتاعى والحمد لله انها عريضة  40×30 سم مربع 

وفوجئت بمنظر غريب اوى واحد ماشى والله جنبة وبيدخن   الاغرب ان  ذكائه كان حاد جدا السجارة مطفية وهو راسه والف لحمة قديمة انها تولع وانه يشربها 

والله انا من غير ما ادرى بنفسى فطست على نفسى من الضحك

بس وقتها والله حمدت ربنا على نعمة العقل

اولا انى مقدر نعمة ربنا بالمطر اللى انزله علينا وان وقتها ان الدنيا ربيع والجو بديع 

ثانيا انى مش بادخن والحمد لله

----------


## nariman

*المفروض إننا نعبرعن غضبنا بأى وسيله ..بالكتابه ..بالفضفضه حتى مع نفسنا والمفروض إن ده بيريح ..بس ساعات بنغضب لدرجه لاتحتمل مجرد التعبير الرمزى ده*
*وقتها بس بيبقى السكوت أبلغ تعبير عن الغضب*

----------


## Amira

> وفوجئت بمنظر غريب اوى واحد ماشى والله جنبة وبيدخن الاغرب ان ذكائه كان حاد جدا السجارة مطفية وهو راسه والف لحمة قديمة انها تولع وانه يشربها


*أنا مش فاهمة الموقف بصراحة * 

*بس هو عموما التدخين ده حاجة تخنق ... حتى من سيرته* 

*دايما مفروس معانا يا طائر الشرق*

----------


## طائر الشرق

استاذة اميرة 

اقصد ان السيجارة اكيد وبالفطرة ومش محتاجة اى تفكير من الاخ ده 

المطرة بتنزل بطريقة غزيرة جدا وطبعا السيجارة مش مبلولة

دى متغرقة من الماء

فاكيد مش هاتولع ولو بالطبل لبلدى حتى


منورة معانا دايما يا مفروسين

----------

